# Cheburashka und die Hänger...



## Andal (19. Juli 2016)

Ich bin ausnahmsweise mal absolut ratlos. Warum hat man mit Cheburashka-Montagen so dermaßen weniger Hänger, als mit normalen Jigs? Gibt es dafür eine logische Erklärung? Die Kugelform ist ja auch nicht weniger rund und die Spalten zwischen den Steinen machen sie bestimmt nicht weiter!

Hab das eben unten am Rhein erfahren dürfen und wurde prompt mit vier schönen Zandern belohnt, weil ich endlich mal ordentlich am Grund entlang fischen konnte. :vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Durch den beweglichen Haken entsteht beim Reinrutschen in die Seinschüttung ein V, vielleicht ist das der Grund #c

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich bin ja kein Freund von Offset Haken, aber diese Methode werde ich in Zukunft auch einmal ausprobieren.

Ich selber hatte mir Montagen gebastelt, die mit einem Birnenblei laufen und wo ein Stinger durch den Gufi gezogen war. Ebenfalls solch ein Spielraum und weniger Hänger. Aber aufwändig zu gestalten und schlecht für den Gummi. Da dürfte sich das Cheburashka System besser eignen....

P.S. Hätte es nicht einen besseren Namen haben können?


----------



## CaptainPike (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich vermute, dass der rausstehende Haken bei einem Standard-Jigkopf für einen nicht unwesentlichen Anteil der Hänger verantwortlich ist. Hast wahrscheinlich mit verstecktem Offsethaken o.ä gefischt ne?


----------



## oskar87 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ausnahmsweise mal absolut ratlos. Warum hat man mit Cheburashka-Montagen so dermaßen weniger Hänger, als mit normalen Jigs? Gibt es dafür eine logische Erklärung? Die Kugelform ist ja auch nicht weniger rund und die Spalten zwischen den Steinen machen sie bestimmt nicht weiter!
> 
> Hab das eben unten am Rhein erfahren dürfen und wurde prompt mit vier schönen Zandern belohnt, weil ich endlich mal ordentlich am Grund entlang fischen konnte. :vik:


 
Freut mich wenn es bei dir funktioniert.

Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen, habe auch mit den Chebus meine Hänger bei denen der "Kopf" in den Steinen hängt.

Jedoch sind Haken-Hänger so gut wie ausgeschlossen und sammelt auch sonst nix vom Grund auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich habe Cheburashka noch nicht probiert aber eine Frage.

Welchen Vorteil bringt das gegenüber dem Texas Rig, mit dem es ja das bewegliche Blei direkt vorm Köder gemeinsam hat?
Bisher fällt mir nix ein warum ich von Texas Rig auf Cheburashka wechseln sollte, zumal beim Cheburashka ja auch noch das Blei vom Fisch mit eingesaugt werden muss und beim Texas nicht(was mich in der Wahl der Gewichte flexibler macht)?
|wavey:


----------



## ae71 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo, muß man Offsethaken benutzen oder würde es auch mit Jighaken funktionieren. Logischerweise ohne Bleikopf, dafür hat man ja das Cheburashka Blei.Das wäre interessant zu wissen, den nichtgegossene Jighaken habe ich noch daheim. Da wäre es easy, die dann zu benutzen. Einmal passender Jighken in den Gummi, und evtl. festkleben, nicht mehr wechseln zu müssen nur das Blei austauschen, falls man mal am Rhein fischt oder am See. Wäre super praktisch. Einmal im 2g Abstand die Bleie bestellen und das wars. Weniger Gerödel das man mitschleppt. Die Bleiköpfe sind ja meistens das schwerste. Bei den normalen Jighaken wäre der Vorteil das sie auf alle Gummis aufgezogen werden können. Beim Offsethaken braucht man immer die mit Schlitz. 
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Oder man macht mit nem scharfen Messer selbst einen Schnitt....


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Jo, einfach einschneiden. Gibt aber auch Köder, wo das nicht nötig ist.

Zum Thema. Ich persönlich habe mit nem Jig öfter Hänger, die durch h den Haken produziert worden. Hänger lösen können, Hakenspitze beschädigt. Sehr oft der Fall. 
Also nehme ich auch mal an, dass es am Offset-Haken liegen wird.


----------



## oskar87 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich habe Cheburashka noch nicht probiert aber eine Frage.
> 
> Welchen Vorteil bringt das gegenüber dem Texas Rig, mit dem es ja das bewegliche Blei direkt vorm Köder gemeinsam hat?
> Bisher fällt mir nix ein warum ich von Texas Rig auf Cheburashka wechseln sollte, zumal beim Cheburashka ja auch noch das Blei vom Fisch mit eingesaugt werden muss und beim Texas nicht(was mich in der Wahl der Gewichte flexibler macht)?
> |wavey:



Meiner meinung nach ein vorteil gegenüber t- oder c-rig: gerade in fließenden Gewässern hat man hat man nach meinem empfinden einen besseren kontakt zum Köder und grund außerdem ist das wechseln der gewichte ohne schnibbeln oder neu aufziehen vom gummi möglich....was man aber sagen muss bei vorsichtigeren bissen ist der jigkopf schon vor vorteil da man bei offset haken schon ne nummer härter anschlagen muss ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ein vorteil gegenüber t- oder c-rig: gerade in fließenden Gewässern hat man hat man nach meinem empfinden einen besseren kontakt zum Köder




Köderkontakt......naja.....zu  individuell um da einen klaren Vorteil draus zu konstruieren.|kopfkrat
Hab ich zumindestens null Probleme mit.

Der größte Nachteil vom Cheburashka gegenüber Texasrig ist mMn dass das Blei mit eingesaugt werden muss was vorsichtige Fische sicher zum schnellen Ausspucken des Köders veranlasst.
Beim T-Rig ist der Köder nur durch den Haken beschwert und man kann das Blei auch sehr schwer wählen für weite Würfe.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Jetzt mal Aktion Licht ins Dunkel... :q





An der ganzen Sache ist nichts, aber auch schon gar nichts nach Lehrbuch, oder Katalogempfehlung. Die Maße sind ja ablesbar, der Bleikopf wiegt ganze 5 gr. (auch das genügt schon mal am Rhein, wenn die Stelle dazu passt.)

Der Chebu ist Marke Eigenbau aus Klavierdraht und einem Spaltblei, der Köder ist auch nicht geschlitzt, wo auch sollte man an einem DS-Gummi dieser Größe herumsäbeln und so bescheiden aufgezogen ist er auch aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund. Durch die dadurch entstehende leichte Krümmung kommt einfach mehr Musik ins Spiel.

Ich werde mir jetzt dann noch ein paar ähnliche Montagen mit etwas weiteren Offsethaken zusammenbasteln und am Abend gehts wieder runter ans Wasser. Wäre ja gelacht, wenn nicht wieder was ginge und auch wieder ohne Fotografiermaschine - das erhöht offensichtlich die Fängigkeit! #h


----------



## Der_rheinangler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Köderkontakt......naja.....zu  individuell um da einen klaren Vorteil draus zu konstruieren.|kopfkrat
> Hab ich zumindestens null Probleme mit.
> 
> Der größte Nachteil vom Cheburashka gegenüber Texasrig ist mMn dass das Blei mit eingesaugt werden muss was vorsichtige Fische sicher zum schnellen Ausspucken des Köders veranlasst.
> Beim T-Rig ist der Köder nur durch den Haken beschwert und man kann das Blei auch sehr schwer wählen für weite Würfe.




Ich finde auch dass das Texas Rig meist die bessere Wahl ist als das Cheburashka. Habe beides schon viel gefischt und das Texas Rig muss ja nicht über Grund gezuppelt werden wie die Amis es klassisch machen sondern kann genau wie ein Jigkopf halt gejigged werden. Auserdem binde ich mir die Texas Rigs vor, also nehme einfach ein Stück Fluo, mit Perle und Bullet-blei aufgefädelt. Oben kommt ein Wirbel dran und unten ein Snap in den dann die Haken eingehängt werden können. Das ganze kann man dann mit dem Wirbel oben in einen Snap an der Rute hängen. So kann ich mir Texas 
Rigs mit verschiedenen Gewichten vorbinden und bin so auch total flexibel.
Wichtig ist halt dass man möglichst kleine Wirbel und Snaps nimmt. Auch die kleinen halten sehr große Fische wenn sie vernünftig verarbeitet sind

zwischen Carolina und Cheburashka gibt es dann schon wieder Vor und Nachteile auf beiden Seiten. So hat man mit dem Carolina Rig deutlich mehr Hänger als mit dem Cheburashka uns hat keine Möglichkeit die Abstandsgeschwindigkeit des Köders zu variieren.  

Letztendlich fische ich Gummi meist je nach Gegebenheiten mit dem C oder dem T-Rig. Eventuell mal noch Drop Shot.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Der größte Nachteil vom Cheburashka gegenüber Texasrig ist mMn dass das Blei mit eingesaugt werden muss was vorsichtige Fische sicher zum schnellen Ausspucken des Köders veranlasst.
> Beim T-Rig ist der Köder nur durch den Haken beschwert und man kann das Blei auch sehr schwer wählen für weite Würfe.



Da hast du aber einen Denkfehler mit drin. Beim T- und C-Rig hast du ja Zug auf der Schnur, also auch auf dem Köder. Bei einem Biss wird also folglich auch das Blei mitbewegt. Vielleicht nicht so viel, wie bei einem anderen Rig, aber trotzdem. Außerdem rede ich hier vom Angeln in einem Fluss, wo die Reaktionszeiten für einen Zander wesentlich geringer ausfallen, als am See. Entweder, oder der Magen bleibt leer.

T- und C-Rig wird jedenfalls hier vom Rhein "gefressen", wie nix Gutes... und das habe wiederum ich absolut gefressen!

Nur werde ich die Bastlerei einstellen und mich mit den Originalen eindecken. Ist einfach anwenderfreundlicher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du aber einen Denkfehler mit drin. Beim T- und C-Rig hast du ja Zug auf der Schnur, also auch auf dem Köder. Bei einem Biss wird also folglich auch das Blei mitbewegt.



Oftmals erfolgt der Biss gerade in den Zupfpausen.
Probier es mal aus.#6

Mit Steinpackungen hab ich keine Erfahrung. Sowas gibts hier nicht.
Da bin ich auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte von Cheburashka Nutzern gespannt ob das Konsens ist mit weniger Hängern.

Gut jedenfalls dass es anscheinend fängt.#6
Mein Hauptfrage bleibt aber, ist es besser als Texasrig(und nicht nur da wo Steinpackungen sind)oder gibt es Nachteile in Bissfrequenz, Fehlbissquote usw. usf.?
#h


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Zupfpausen kann ich mir hier komplett von der Backe putzen. Ich fische, mangels jedweder Buhne wenigstens querab zur Strömung. Wenn du da Pausen einlegst, war es das.

Ich habe gestern Abend festgestellt, dass es mit Chebus eindeutig besser geht, als mit allen anderen Ködern, die am Grund, b.z.w. sehr grundnah angeboten werden. Bis dahin war es für mich auch bloß ein Jig unter vielen anderen. Aber das Ding bringst wirklich und wo ich die Tage vorher mit konventionellen Jigs außer Abrissen gar nichts hatte, waren es gestern vier schöne Zander binnen 45 Minuten. Das ist der Stand der Dinge. Für irgendwelche statistischen Erhebungen vielleicht noch etwas früh, oder!?

Heute Abend gehts wieder los. Wer mitkommen will, soll sich melden. #h


----------



## Siever (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hey Andal, erstmal Petri zu den Zandern! Ich habe an der Ruhr auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, kann dafür aber auch keine wirkliche Erklärung abgeben. Auch ich habe die Dinger bisher mit abgeknipsten Jigköpfen und Sprengringen selbst gebastelt. Zumindest für den Rhein,  denn bisher habe ich die fertigen Köpfe nicht in passenden Gewichten für starke Strömung gefunden. Wie ich hörte, verkauft Clickbaits die bald auch schwerer. 
Für die Ruhr bin ich mittlerweile aber auch auf die Kauf-Variante umgestiegen... 
Berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend festgestellt, dass es mit Chebus eindeutig besser geht, als mit allen anderen Ködern, die am Grund, b.z.w. sehr grundnah angeboten werden. Bis dahin war es für mich auch bloß ein Jig unter vielen anderen. Aber das Ding bringst wirklich und wo ich die Tage vorher mit konventionellen Jigs außer Abrissen gar nichts hatte, waren es gestern vier schöne Zander binnen 45 Minuten. Das ist der Stand der Dinge.


Zumindest erstmal danke für diesen Hinweis und dass da was geht! #6

Habe auch noch Stromlaufstellen vor mir, 
die mich bisher nur wohlgemut eher an flachlaufende Wobblers denken ließen. :q

Der feste Jig(einzel)haken |kopfkrat muss wohl ein wesentlicher Klemmfeder-/Verkeilfaktor sein, beim spielerischen Ausprobieren im Flachwassersteinwald kam mir das auch manchmal schon so vor.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Siever schrieb:


> Zumindest für den Rhein,  denn bisher habe ich die fertigen Köpfe nicht in passenden Gewichten für starke Strömung gefunden. Wie ich hörte, verkauft Clickbaits die bald auch schwerer.
> Für die Ruhr bin ich mittlerweile aber auch auf die Kauf-Variante umgestiegen...
> Berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.



Der hat sie auch in schwer... http://www.strassenangler.de/


----------



## Siever (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich brauche es aber tatsächlich eher mit 18,20,22g und gerne noch mehr. Aber wieder mal einen neuen Shop kennengelernt


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Der hat bis 30 gr. in Blei halt. Tungsten nur bis 12 gr..

http://www.strassenangler.de/cooles...ei-bottom-jig-vorschaltblei-5-pcs-stck/a-389/


----------



## Siever (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Glatt übersehen!!  Danke!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hab das Chebu noch nie getestet. Aber:

Könnte das eigentlich bzw. theoretisch auch mit billigen Excenter-Bleistangen für Spinner funktionieren? 

Oder legt es da den Köder bei Grundkontakt nur sofort unbrauchbar auf die Seite, weil das kein Rundkopf ist? 

Andererseits wäre das Teil aufgrund der "Kopf"-Form schön "spalten-schlank" an Packungen...

Steht halt dann vorne der längere Draht raus (optisch wie bei diesen Jig-Wobblern) - aber das "Anklammern" bzw. Trennen von Gewicht und Anhängsel würde ja fast identisch funzen.

Völlig absurd / fehlgedacht oder evtl. nen Versuch wert?


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Könnte schon klappen, aber die Dinger sind teurer als Chebus...!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das kann gut sein - nur in meinem Fall in nicht geringer Stückzahl und diversen Gewichten (ich glaub sogar bis 20 g) bereits vorhanden 

Somit wäre das quasi chebu-neuanschaffungs-umgehend bzw. schon vorhandene Ressourcen nutzend. Stirbt sowieso alles mal irgendwann den Hängertod 

Aber unnötiges Zeitverheizen mit evtl. von vorn herein wg. Massiv-Denkfehler nicht Funzendem muss halt auch nicht grade sein.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Um einen Test wirst du dann aber nicht herumkommen. Was ich mir aber bei den Dingern gut vorstellen könnte, wären auftreibende Twister als Tailer!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Coole Idee, auch solche müssten hier noch rumliegen. Ebenso gerade Jighaken ohne Kopfknick. Wäre in Kombination dann maximal auf "schlank" getrimmt.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

warum klemmste das Blei nicht auf einen Seitenarm?
 oder binden , dünn auf Mono zum Abreisen?


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Alles schon probiert und für Wacky (ähnliche) Montagen eine feine Sache. Aber genau die gleiche Bleikugel bleibt hier ungleich öfter in den Steinen hängen, als beim Chebu. Damit habe ich mich jetzt 3 Jahre herumgeärgert und seit gestern klappt es - Dank dem Russen-Jig. спасибо! #6


----------



## oskar87 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/351732036111

Wer vllt bissle sparen will und die dinger wie ich reihenweise versenkt.....

Ps: wo holt ihr eure offset haken?


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Weil hier ja viele auch den Selbstbau ansprechen, ich mache das so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KThXu6fn85I


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> wo holt ihr eure offset haken?



Ideal sind solche mit einem besonders großen Hakenöhr, wegen der maximalen Beweglichkeit des Köders. Zum Beispiel die Gamakatsu EWG. Die auf meinem Bild gezeigten wäre auch Top, nur leider nicht mehr bei Berkley im Sortiment. Das waren die einzigen Outbarb Haken dieser Machart, die ich kenne.


----------



## oskar87 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ideal sind solche mit einem besonders großen Hakenöhr, wegen der maximalen Beweglichkeit des Köders. Zum Beispiel die Gamakatsu EWG. Die auf meinem Bild gezeigten wäre auch Top, nur leider nicht mehr bei Berkley im Sortiment. Das waren die einzigen Outbarb Haken dieser Machart, die ich kenne.


 
Es ging mir weniger um die Eigenschaften als um die Bezugsquelle.

Fische aktuell meistens welche von Camo Tackle die sind auch top aber vllt hat ja jemand ne Quelle die etwas günstiger ist.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Kuck mal bei aliexpress, da gibts haken, köder, snaps, etc... zu viel günstigeren Preisen... Kann dir keine empfehlen, hab noch keine bestellt, aber werde ich jetzt mal machen. Die Preisunterschiede sind schon enorm. Positive Meinungen gibts auch genug dazu. Beim Barschalarm gibts nen extra Trööt zu Aliexpress Produkten mit Qualitätsbeschreibungen... kannst ja mal schaun!


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Läuft...! #6


----------



## RayZero (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Chebus sind schon eine tolle Alternative zum jigkopf und produzieren deutlich weniger Hänger. Am schlimmsten Hängergewässer das ich befische konnte ich komplett Abrissfrei an Stellen Fischen, wo selbst das T-Rig Hänger verursacht hatte. Warum? Ich habe keine Ahnung - aber es ist erprobte Praxis.

Die Vor- und Nachteile des Offsets sind vorhanden: Fische bleiben nicht einfach beim kurbeln hängen sondern es wird ein kräftiger Anhieb benötigt aber: wenn der Fisch mal hängt, sind Aussteiger deutlich seltener.

Selbst kleine Barsche hatten kein Problem, sich ein 20g Chebu reinzuknallen.


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Bei meinen hausgemachten Chebus ist das noch anders. Aber bei gekauften reicht ein Snap am Vorfach und ruck zuck sind Köder, Haken und Gewichte kunterbunt zu mischen und tauschen. Und die idealen Köder habe ich eben auch entdeckt. No Action, 8 cm und mit einem geschlitzten Bauch. http://www.raubfischfreund.de/gummi...chiko-fish/174/payo-chiko-fish-8-cm-baby-bass


----------



## Slick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Mit dem hier wäre es doch noch einfacher.

Snap dran und Offsethaken.

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F128-Trailer-Ball


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Nicht wirklich. Für den Trailerball brauchst du wieder ein zusätzliches Teil zur Hakenbefestigung. Bei einem original Chebu kannst du die Drahtspange aus dem Blei herausschieben und direkt einhängen, was du möchtest.

Aber bei den Trailerballs kann man sich natürlich, mit Sprengringen verbunden, Siwash Haken anbringen und die dann beködern...!


----------



## einsamergrinser (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ausnahmsweise mal absolut ratlos. Warum hat man mit Cheburashka-Montagen so dermaßen weniger Hänger, als mit normalen Jigs? Gibt es dafür eine logische Erklärung? Die Kugelform ist ja auch nicht weniger rund und die Spalten zwischen den Steinen machen sie bestimmt nicht weiter!
> 
> Hab das eben unten am Rhein erfahren dürfen und wurde prompt mit vier schönen Zandern belohnt, weil ich endlich mal ordentlich am Grund entlang fischen konnte. :vik:


Hallo Andal ich fische auch schon länger  das cheburashka rig. Warum keine (kaum) noch Hänger. Liegt an der  flexiblen Verbindung Bleikopf - Haken. Da diese nicht mehr starr ist schwebt der Haken/Gummi hinterher das ist der Grund warum weniger/kaum noch Hänger zustande kommen... Zuerst habe ich nur Offset haken dann wide gape und letztendlich sogar normale Wurm haken  (weniger Fehlbisse auf Forelle) gefischt. Da kannst echt überall damit fischen.
Dicke Fische grüße Wild_Bass

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Der verwendete Haken ist bezüglich Hängern beim Angeln an Steinpackungen  - was Andal ja betreibt - vollkommen irrelevant

--> denn da setzt sich der Jigkopf selbst fest, da gibt es nix aufzuspießen (es geht hier nicht um Totholz, Kraut etc.).

Und warum er genau das bei Chebu offenbar so gut wie überhaupt nicht tut, ist nach wie vor (physikalisch) ungeklärt bzw. ein seltsames Phänomen.

Denn im Prinzip ist das ein genauso runder Bleiklumpen wie ein normaler Rundkopf auch.

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand seine UW-Cam an ner gierigen Packung versenken und das zwecks Aufklärung abfilmen


----------



## pike-81 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Moinsen!
Evtl. verkantet eine starre Konstruktion wie der Jig einfach schneller und fester zwischen den Steinen. 
Das Rig ist ja flexibel. 
Nur Theorie, selber nie gefischt. 
Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Denn im Prinzip ist das ein genauso runder Bleiklumpen wie ein normaler Rundkopf auch.


Da haste es doch: der runde Bleiklumpen alleine verhakt nicht genug. Blei ist auch relativ weich und verformt sich etwas an den Steinkanten, bekommt man alleine wieder raus. 
Der fest verbundene Haken sorgt also mit für die korrekt festsitzende #6  Verkeilung von Hakenspitze, Hakenbogenspannung und dem Blei. 

Bei relativ kleinen festen Haken (Standardrundkopfjig) im Vergleich zum Köder (23cm) passiert das Verkeilen auch deutlich weniger, mir im Extremhängergebiet mit noch gröberen "wilden" Steinpackungen sehr aufgefallen.


----------



## einsamergrinser (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Evtl. verkantet eine starre Konstruktion wie der Jig einfach schneller und fester zwischen den Steinen.
> Das Rig ist ja flexibel.
> Nur Theorie, selber nie gefischt.
> Petri


So sehe ich es auch ein starrer Haken verkantet eher wie eine flexible montage. Um es zu beweisen nimm ein Aquarium baue Steinpackungen rein und  teste es dann sieht man es eindeutig 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Um es zu beweisen nimm ein Aquarium baue Steinpackungen rein und  teste es dann sieht man es eindeutig.



Danke. Mir reicht es schon, dass es funktioniert!


----------



## CaptainPike (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der verwendete Haken ist bezüglich Hängern beim Angeln an Steinpackungen - was Andal ja betreibt - vollkommen irrelevant
> 
> --> denn da setzt sich der Jigkopf selbst fest, da gibt es nix aufzuspießen (es geht hier nicht um Totholz, Kraut etc.).
> ...


 Würde ich so nicht sagen. Habe regelmäßig sowas auch bei Cheburashka und ähnlichen Rigs und sogar Dropshot Hänger rausgezogen mit verbogenen Haken aber das Blei hing noch dran. Da ich sehr kräftige Schnüre fische, sehe ich sowas regelmäßig (bzw kann es vermutlich nur öfter beobachten, weil mir das Vorfach seltener reisst)


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Chebu funktioniert auch mit natürlichen Ködern. Darauf gabs dann auch eben einen guten Biss, den ich aber nach einigen Sekunden Drill verloren habe. Ich war leider so doof, mir keine Ersatzvorfächer einzustecken und es kam, wie es kommen musste, bei der ersten Grundel verabschiedete sich der Knoten vom Plättchenhaken. Die zweite Grundel nahm dann den Haken mit. :r

Aber der Plan an sich hat funktioniert. Das zählt! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Sehr realistischer Gufi! #6 



Andal schrieb:


> Bei einem original Chebu kannst du die Drahtspange aus dem Blei herausschieben und direkt einhängen, was du möchtest.


Sowas hab ich vorhin bei meinem nächsten Händler gefunden und gleich einige Gewichte gekauft. So sollte dann demnächst das Testen starten ...


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr realistischer Gufi! #6



Warum für gutes Geld Grundelimitate kaufen, wenn die Viecherl eh in Massen herumschwimmen!? 

Das "System" kann man auch mal für eine Zigarettenpause passiv liegen lassen, weil es ja Natur ist. :m


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Albert lässt grüßen#h


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Albert lässt grüßen#h



Das Drachkovitch-System wäre schon nicht schlecht, aber durch die beiden Drillinge ist es ja quasi nur auf "gefließten" Gewässergründen zu fischen und wer hat schon den perfekten Zandersee mit dem harten und hängerfreien Grund?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

ah, wußte Du bist Kenner:m|wavey:
 ja, das Ding geht nur auf Fliesen oder Sand pur, sonst sammelt es alles, am liebsten Blätter und Äste:q


----------



## -MW- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Andal : Petri zu deinem Fischstreich, tolles Thema#

 ich kannte das System bisher noch gar nicht,#c hört sich aber sehr gut an.. grade für den Rhein oder hängerträchtige Gewässer! auch mit dem schnellen Gewicht und Köderwechsel ist das cheburas...eine tolle Neuerung wenns wirklich so wenige Hänger prodzuiert wie ihr schreibt wäre super|supergri

 Werde es auf jeden Fall mal mitbestellen by the next order, sieht super aus mit der Grundel! ..braucht man Gufi´s mit Schlitz oder gehen auch normale?


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



-MW- schrieb:


> braucht man Gufi´s mit Schlitz oder gehen auch normale?



Wenn sie sehr schlank sind, dann nicht. Ideal sind NoAction Köder wie beim Drop Shot.


----------



## -MW- (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi, es ging mir eben gerade um die Action Gufis:q (shaker, FSI o.ä.)ob das Sinn macht am Cheburashka? 
 hatte selbst bisher nie so richtigen Erfolg mit no Action am Rhein, halt aber auch selten gefischt
 ....mit twister oder grundel kann ich mir das aber super Vorstellen#6


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Sollte genau so gehen, wenn der Haken von der Größe her passt und wenn es wirklich ist, dann kann man ja mit einem Cutter etwas schlitzen.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn sie sehr schlank sind, dann nicht. Ideal sind NoAction Köder wie beim Drop Shot.



Bin leider nicht schlank. Liegt aber an den Genen und schweren knochen:q


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht schlank. Liegt aber an den Genen und schweren knochen:q



Dann scheidest du als potentieller Köder schon mal aus. Meine Black Heron wirft nur bis gut 30 gr.!


----------



## RuhrPur (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@ Andal

 Ist dein letztes Bild nur ein Schrotblei (welches Gewicht?)
 was auf nen Snap mit längerer Stange gequetscht ist?
 Wo haste das gefischt? Sollte ja nur in einem stillen Gewässer funktionieren. Schrotblei gibt's ja net in starken gewichten oder


----------



## einsamergrinser (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Welche Gewichte noch toll sind, da man sie individuell wechseln kann sind die ground-bottom jigs von spro 





Die kann man einfach mit den Clip einhängen und wechseln












Fertig

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Welpi (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Servus,
beim Verfolgen dieses Threads denke ich immer lauter drüber nach, ob das Cheburashka auch im Bereich der schweren Fischerei zur Hängervermeidung einesetzt werden könnte...bei mir konkret beim Huchenfischen. Da ich solche Gewichte bis jetzt mangels Verfügbarkeit in den ansässigen Läden noch nicht in der Hand hatte eine kurze Frage an euch: Gibt es die auch in "huchenfest" bzw. "wallertauglich" (wäre dann die selbe Liga)?


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> @ Andal
> 
> Ist dein letztes Bild nur ein Schrotblei (welches Gewicht?)
> was auf nen Snap mit längerer Stange gequetscht ist?
> Wo haste das gefischt? Sollte ja nur in einem stillen Gewässer funktionieren. Schrotblei gibt's ja net in starken gewichten oder


Auf dem Bild siehst du ein genau so von mir gebasteltes Chebu. Spaltblei mit 5 gr. und das funktioniert bei mir auch hier im Rhein. Zu kaufen gibts so etwas z.B. hier http://www.ebay.de/sch/Bleie/161826...tvlV4oVQFqoMt0Ejw&_ssn=fischersfritzangelshop Chebus bis 30 gr. bekommst du u.a. bei www.strassenangler.de



Welpi schrieb:


> Servus,
> beim Verfolgen dieses Threads denke ich immer lauter drüber nach, ob das Cheburashka auch im Bereich der schweren Fischerei zur Hängervermeidung einesetzt werden könnte...bei mir konkret beim Huchenfischen. Da ich solche Gewichte bis jetzt mangels Verfügbarkeit in den ansässigen Läden noch nicht in der Hand hatte eine kurze Frage an euch: Gibt es die auch in "huchenfest" bzw. "wallertauglich" (wäre dann die selbe Liga)?


Für richtig schwere Montagen wären dann Trailerballs mit Sprengringen und entsprechenden wallertauglichen Haken was. Da kannst du dann auch bis deutlich über 100 gr. kommen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Meeresblei-J...hash=item2edca6626d:m:mVhE2rBxzQt_lyysmdvUMKQ


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Welche Gewichte noch toll sind, da man sie individuell wechseln kann sind die ground-bottom jigs von spro. Die kann man einfach mit den Clip einhängen und wechseln



Das ist haargenau das gleiche, nur eben mit einer englischen Bezeichnung, weil Spro wahrscheinlich glaubt, dass sich das besser verkauft. #h


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum für gutes Geld Grundelimitate kaufen, wenn die Viecherl eh in Massen herumschwimmen!?
> 
> Das "System" kann man auch mal für eine Zigarettenpause passiv liegen lassen, weil es ja Natur ist. :m



Jo,
und man muss die Pest nicht mal auf Vorrat fangen! Die beißen zu jeder Tageszeit aktuell.

Grussen Michael


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Chebu funktioniert auch mit natürlichen Ködern. ...



Genauso fischt ein mir bekannter Russe hier am DEK (Blei allerdings in rot) & der ist für außergewöhnlich gute Fänge bekannt.
Hab ihn dabei getroffen und mir das zeigen lassen;
war von der "Aktion" recht enttäuscht, die Grundel bewegt sich an dem System genauso wie ein Stück Holz, nämlich gar nicht.
Meinen Unglauben hatte er bemerkt und zeigte mir Fangbilder von genau der Strecke an der wir standen, da wurd mir ganz anders.

Der Thread hier inspiriert mich, es endlich auch mal so anzugehen. #6


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Für die Action sind genau zwei Dinge wichtig. Erstens der Angler und zweitens die maximale Beweglichkeit des Hakens am Blei. Da gibt es von Gamakatsu eine Serie, die sich "EWG" nennt und die besonders weite Hakenöhre besitzt.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist. Die Grundel hat zwar einen beinharten Schädel, aber nach rund einem Dutzend Würfe neigt sie im Kopfbereich zum Verrutschen. Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt mit einem Locher kleine Gummiplättchen aus einem Einweckgummi gestanzt. Die sollten als Stopper das ganze stabiler werden lassen und einen kleine roten Farbkleks gibt es auch noch.

Aber jetzt gibt es erst mal eine kleine Pause. Ich werde für einige Tage in der alten Heimat auf Pilz-Expedition gehen. |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> ... auf Pils-Expedition gehen.


Das steht bei mir am Wochenende auch an! :m


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das wahrscheinlich auch. :vik:


----------



## AFE (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Spannendes Thema. Würde das auch gerne mal versuchen. Befische zwar ein weitestgehend hängerfreies, aber dafür mit Kukö stark befischtes Gewässer. Köfis am Chebu könnte da ja vielleicht eine schöne alternative sein?! Andal hat ja schon geschrieben, dass die Grundel mit dem recht harten Schädel nicht soo lange aufm Haken bleibt. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte oder Tipps für Plötzen, Barsche und andere Köfis?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Wenn das mit dem Einweckgummi nicht so hinhaut, dann werde ich es mal mit einem feinen Kupferdraht versuchen, so ähnlich wie beim Drachko-System. Die EWG Haken lassen ja dazu einen gewissen Spielraum. Wenn es die Köderfische zerfladert, dann am ehesten am Kopf und dann rutschen sie in den Hakenbogen. Wenn das verhindert ist, können sie hintenraus ruhig ein bisschen "abnutzen", da stört es ja nicht.


----------



## -MW- (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hab mir mal welche bestellt...werde erstmal meine vorhandenen Offset-Haken probieren, weil dazu passende Haken gibt s bei strassenanlger.de nicht#c
 aber das soll erstmal egal sein, will testen obs wirklich weniger Hänger als mit Jig bringt...

 auch der Tipp mit dem Gummi auf die Grundel  äh auf den Haken halte ich für sehr sinnvoll, ..ist ja generell besser beim Naturköderangeln

 und wo bitte gibt's denn Pilze im Juli?


----------



## lurchi19 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


>


Kann man nicht auch einfach einen Offsethaken per Snap an der Schnur befestigen und dann ein Schrotblei auf den Snap klemmen? Müsste doch auch gehen?! 

Habe mal das Foto zitiert, bin dadurch darauf gekommen


----------



## rotterm (1. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi
Wie verhindert man bei der Montage das der Gummifisch nicht runterrutscht von Hacken wen keine Konter vorhanden ist .
Kann nicht passieren das der Räuber nur die Köder runterzieht ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Drunja (1. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das Cheburashka kommt aus Russland, und auf Zander angeln die Russen hauptsächlich mit Zeillingshaken. Es sieht wie auf dem Foto aus,so rutscht der Gummi nicht runter oder wenig. In meinem letzten Video,  https://youtu.be/st7exWP4U0E, kann man sehen wie der Köder wom Einzelhaken nach jedem Biss runter rutscht, dieses Problem muss ich irgendwie losen, man kann natürlich ankleben, möchte ich aber nicht.


----------



## W.M. (1. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



rotterm schrieb:


> Wie verhindert man bei der Montage das der Gummifisch nicht runterrutscht von Hacken wen keine Konter vorhanden ist .



Die Verwendung eines Zwillingshakens könnte für Abhilfe sorgen.

Habe auf die Schnelle nur ein russischsprachiges YouTube-Video zur Hand. Da dort die Montage selbst sehr anschaulich vorgeführt wird, dürfte die etwaige Sprachbarriere irrelevant sein.


----------



## rotterm (1. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Danke euch .
Gruß Markus


----------



## Conchoolio (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Für mich persönlich liegt der Vorteil des Sytems zum normalen Jigkopf zusätzlich zu den hier bereits angesprochenen in einem ganz anderen entscheidenden Bereich.

Ich fische gerne Köder unterschiedlichster Größe und Gewässer die unterschiedlichste Gewichte erfordern. Da man als alter Tacklehorter dann doch gerne viel zu viel mitschleppt, weil man für jede Situation die passende Lösung mit dabei haben will, ist der Rucksack schnell bei abartig hohem Gewicht. Durch das System von extra Bleiköpfen und Haken kann ich mir extrem viel dieses überflüssigen Gewichtes sparen.

So habe ich bis vor kurzem grob Überschlagen immer dabei gehabt: 

10x Jig 5g 1er Haken = 50g
10x Jig 8g 1er Haken = 80g
10x Jig 10g 1er Haken = 100g
10x Jig 14g 1er Haken = 140g

10x Jig 10g 1/0er Haken = 100g
10x Jig 14g 1/0er Haken = 140g
10x Jig 18g 1/0er Haken = 180g
10x Jig 21g 1/0er Haken = 210g


10x Jig 10g 3/0er Haken = 100g
10x Jig 14g 3/0er Haken = 140g
10x Jig 18g 3/0er Haken = 180g
10x Jig 21g 3/0er Haken = 210g
10x Jig 24g 3/0er Haken = 240g

10x Jig 10g 6/0er Haken = 100g
10x Jig 14g 6/0er Haken = 140g
10x Jig 18g 6/0er Haken = 180g
10x Jig 21g 6/0er Haken = 210g
10x Jig 24g 6/0er Haken = 240g

Macht zusammen nur an Blei ohne Hakengewichte die ja auch noch dazu kommen ca 2.740 g in der Box.

Jetzt habe ich
10x Bleikugeln 5g =50g
10x Bleikugeln 8g =80g
10x Bleikugeln 10g = 100g
10x Bleikugeln 14g = 140g
10x Bleikugeln 18g = 180g
10x Bleikugeln 21g = 210g
10x Bleikugeln 24g = 240g

Ist also genau ein Kilo Blei, dass ich mitschleppe. 
Etwa 1,5 Kilo weniger den ganzen Tag auf dem Rücken rum zutragen ist enorm. Dazu bin ich viel flexibler, denn ich kann alle Gewichte für alle Hakengrößen einsetzten. Die Haken wiegen fast nichts! 10 Stück in den Größen 1, 1/0, 3/0 und 6/0 sind immer an Board. Man kann auch schön Haken mixen (Normale und Offset je nach Köder)

Dazu kommt, wenn ich einen Köder schwerer fischen will, muss ich nicht den Haken raus machen wie beim Jig und die teueren weichen Gummköder zerstören, bzw beschädigen. Dann liegen die Jigs mit Haken in der Box und ich ärgere mich, dass am 3,25er Shaker wieder nur 7g dran sind weil ich das letzte mal im Stillwasser war und jetzt aber im Main bei Hochwasser fischen will. Mit dem Cheburashka kein Problem. Einfach Bleikopf gewechselt, fertig. 

Das sind für mich persönlich alles so große Vorteile, dass die Jighaken nach und nach aus meiner Köderbox verschwinden werden und ich die Verluste nurnoch durch das Cheburashka System ersetze. Ich denke es geht da einigen so wie mir.

Ob das Sytem nun weniger Hänger bringt. Ich hab nicht den Eindruck. Aber Aussteiger habe ich definitiv weniger durch den flexibelen Haken. Manchmal habe ich allerdings auch das gefühl, dass der Anschlag nicht ganz so durch kommt. Könnte auch am flexibelen System liegen.


----------



## AFE (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Seht ihr irgendwelche Nachteile bei der Köderpräsentation? Beim Jiggen steht der Köder ja bei Bodenkontakt kopfüber am Grund, beim Chebu müsste der Köder ja noch absinken, wenn der Kopf auf dem Boden aufgetroffen ist oder?


----------



## west1 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> beim Chebu müsste der Köder ja noch absinken, wenn der Kopf auf dem Boden aufgetroffen ist oder?



wird er auch machen solange du keine schwimmende köder verwendest und ein nachteil muss das seitliche wegkippen (umfallen) nicht sein.


----------



## AFE (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hat einer eine Bezugsquelle für diese Zwillingshaken und kann mir sagen, welche Hakengröße ich für 4" Easyshiner brauche (da fische ich 2/0er Jigköpfe). Am besten halt auch mit großem Hakenöhr. 

Ich fische ja wie gesagt ein weitestgehend hängerfreies Gewässer und kann daher auf die Offset Haken verzichten. Brauche also normale oder halt die Zwillingshaken.

Bleiköpfe in rauen Mengen sind schonmal bestellt. 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## AFE (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/351732036111
> 
> Wer vllt bissle sparen will und die dinger wie ich reihenweise versenkt.....
> 
> Ps: wo holt ihr eure offset haken?



@oskar87: Hast du da schonmal bestellt? Sind die qualitativ in Ordnung?


----------



## Drunja (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hier ein Beispiel: Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/121788466438.
Der Hakenschenkel soll nicht zusammen geschweißt sein. Und für 4 inch Köder würde ich 4/0 oder sogar 5/0 nehmen.


----------



## AFE (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

cool danke...übrigens super thread hier...danke andal

PS: 4/0 oder 5/0 erscheint mir aber sehr groß. Meiner 2/0er Jigköpfe haben von Öhr bis Ende Hakenschenkel 3,8cm


----------



## Drunja (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> Seht ihr irgendwelche Nachteile bei der Köderpräsentation? Beim Jiggen steht der Köder ja bei Bodenkontakt kopfüber am Grund, beim Chebu müsste der Köder ja noch absinken, wenn der Kopf auf dem Boden aufgetroffen ist oder?



In diesem Video: https://youtu.be/D4YsTijihbw, sieht man wie ein schwimmender Gummiköder mit Cheburaschka am Grund fast senkrecht steht, der Haken darf natürlich nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## Drunja (2. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> cool danke...übrigens super thread hier...danke andal
> 
> PS: 4/0 oder 5/0 erscheint mir aber sehr groß. Meiner 2/0er Jigköpfe haben von Öhr bis Ende Hakenschenkel 3,8cm


Lese mal die Artikelbeschreibung, dort steht wie lang die Haken sind.Ich persönlich nehme für 4 inch Köder meistens 4/0.


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Also ich habe beim Vergleich Jig vs Chebu den Eindruck, dass ich weniger Bisse und davon mehr Fehlbisse bekomme, allerdings mit Offsethaken. Könnte es am dem insgesamt größer wirkenden Köder liegen? Außerdem liegen die Gufis Sche1ße im Wasser, da der Zug am Chebu ja von vorn und nicht von oben kommt. Tlw. schwimmen die schräg oder auf dem Rücken. Geht es euch ähnlich?


----------



## Revilo62 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Versuchs doch mal mit einem Wide gap offset-Haken, gerade bei sehr schlanken GuFis ist es oft das Problem, dass die einen neutralen Schwerpunkt haben, da ist es schon Zufall, dass er mal gerade in der Schwimmstellung arbeitet, bei manchenKödern nehme ich sogar ein wenig Bleidraht und wickle den noch zusätzlich auf den Hakenbogen.
Der Wide gap stört die Fische nicht im Geringsten

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



-MW- schrieb:


> und wo bitte gibt's denn Pilze im Juli?



Am Alpenrand und in eigenen wohlverschwiegenen Alpentälern. Zwar noch nicht in rauen Mengen, aber es gab eine doch schöne Menge an Reherln (Pfifferlingen, Eierschwammerln...). 

Aber jetzt wird ein wenig nachgerüstet und dann geht es mit Chebu und den Zandern weiter! :m


----------



## oskar87 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> @oskar87: Hast du da schonmal bestellt? Sind die qualitativ in Ordnung?


 

Sorry für die späte Antwort, grad erst gelesen |rolleyes

Ja, hab da Einiges bestellt, von 5 bis 28g und mittlerweile sogar wieder nachbestellt, da ich (wie oben geschrieben) Hänger leider nach wie vor hab.

Qualität passt, da biegt sich nix auf.


----------



## oskar87 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich habe beim Vergleich Jig vs Chebu den Eindruck, dass ich weniger Bisse und davon mehr Fehlbisse bekomme, allerdings mit Offsethaken. Könnte es am dem insgesamt größer wirkenden Köder liegen? Außerdem liegen die Gufis Sche1ße im Wasser, da der Zug am Chebu ja von vorn und nicht von oben kommt. Tlw. schwimmen die schräg oder auf dem Rücken. Geht es euch ähnlich?


 
Wie meinst du größeren Köder? 

Was für Gufis hast du gefischt?

Die/Der Chebu wird beim Jiggen trotz des Zugs von vorn m.M. nach genügend angehoben (liegt natürlich auch an der Führung).

Weniger Bisse kann ich nicht bestätigen. Fehlbisse: Ja, liegt m.M. nach da dran (beim Offsethaken), das der Haken nicht frei ist und du doch ein bisschen härter anhauen musst damit der Haken richtig sitzt.

Wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen oder sich beispielsweise nur auf den Köder legen ist ein Offsethaken natürlich ein Nachteil (hier wär ein normaler Jig meine erste Wahl) , aber ich habe den Eindruck das wenn der Offsethaken einmal hakt, man wesentlich weniger Aussteiger aufgrund der Hakenform hat.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das mit Offsethaken das "Falten" des Gummis (liegt natürlich an der jeweiligen Hakengröße) nicht so einfach ist wie mit nem Standard Jig aufgrund des kürzeren Hakenschenkels. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Also ich habe kleine Offsethaken verwendet. Alles Wide Gap, daran lag es nicht. Die Köder waren sogar gesalzen, 3" Easy Shiner. Mit Länger meine ich, dass die Gesamtkonstruktion gegenüber Jig aufgrund der Drahtösen und Hakenschenkel schon so ca. 1-1,5 cm länger wird. Und bei einem 7 cm Köder sind das schon 20% mehr. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach normale Haken verwenden oder sehr kleine Offsethaken? Im Moment habe ich die 3" Easy mit 1/0 und 1er bestückt...


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Muss ein Gummifisch immer bolzengerade und wie aus dem Lehrbuch aller Gummifischer daherkommen, oder gar sauber gerade aufgezogen sein? Ich sage nein!

Hauptsache er eiert herum und idealerweise tut er das in einer Art und Weise, die sich etwas vom Standard absetzt, denn anders bedeutet auch einen anderen, nicht so oft geübten Reiz aus.

Und in Bezug auf die Haken- und Köderform sehe ich auch keinen Grund für eine Vereinheitlichung. Ein sehr weites Feld für Experimente und genau das reizt mich wiederum!


----------



## oskar87 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich habe kleine Offsethaken verwendet. Alles Wide Gap, daran lag es nicht. Die Köder waren sogar gesalzen, 3" Easy Shiner. Mit Länger meine ich, dass die Gesamtkonstruktion gegenüber Jig aufgrund der Drahtösen und Hakenschenkel schon so ca. 1-1,5 cm länger wird. Und bei einem 7 cm Köder sind das schon 20% mehr. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach normale Haken verwenden oder sehr kleine Offsethaken? Im Moment habe ich die 3" Easy mit 1/0 und 1er bestückt...


 
Ist ne Easy Shiner 3" Krankheit ;-) ist beim T oder C Rig auch manchmal so, nehm mal andre Gufis und es läuft (Walleye Assassin, LK, TZ Swimbait, Fat/Swing Impact etc.)

Ich persönlich glaube das ein 8,5 oder 7cm Köder keine Rolle spielt, Barsche haben schon ganz andere Köder weggeschlürft.

Bin leider grad nicht in der Nähe meines Tackles sonst würd ich dir mal nen paar Bilder reinstellen (blödes Arbeiten).

Kann heut Abend mal schauen mit was für Haken (in meinem Fall VMC, gleiche Größen wie die von Camo Tackle nur schärfer und billiger) ich die Easy Shiner fisch.


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Naja, oberhalb von 3" geht die Bissfrequenz hier bei mir rapide in den Keller. Da laufen dann nur noch Würmer... Aber mit nem 4" Easy kann ich locker drei mal so lange fischen bis einer anbeißt.


----------



## oskar87 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Naja, oberhalb von 3" geht die Bissfrequenz hier bei mir rapide in den Keller. Da laufen dann nur noch Würmer... Aber mit nem 4" Easy kann ich locker drei mal so lange fischen bis einer anbeißt.


 
Vllt mal nen 2" grubster, swing impact o.ä.  probieren? Da dürftest du mit Chebu dann auf deine ca. 7cm kommen...

Aber grundsätzlich muss ich andal schon recht geben, ein für den mensch sauberer "lauf" muss ja nicht unbedingt fänginger sein obwohl ich einfach mehr vertrauen in den köder hab wenn er "sauber" läuft und das ist für mich wichtig.


----------



## AFE (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hab die Zwillingshaken jetzt bekommen.

So sehen 3/0er Haken von Kamatsu an einem 4" Easy Shiner aus.


Für mein Empfinden passt die Größe des Hakens, allerdings sind die Haken sehr dickwandig und dadurch zerstört man sich schnell den Gufi beim auffädeln. 

Kennt jmd dünnwandigere Zwillingshaken die besser zu den schmalen Ködern passen?


----------



## Mainhatten (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Nehmt ihr nur wide gap Haken. Ich finde die bei manchen Ködern wie den Walleye Asassin oder Shaker sind sind die suboptimal und ich würde die lieber auf gerade Hakenschenkel aufziehen. Beim Strassenangler gibts die aber nur bis Gr. 1 oder so. Hat jemand einen Tipp für größere?


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr nur wide gap Haken. Ich finde die bei manchen Ködern wie den Walleye Asassin oder Shaker sind sind die suboptimal und ich würde die lieber auf gerade Hakenschenkel aufziehen. Beim Strassenangler gibts die aber nur bis Gr. 1 oder so. Hat jemand einen Tipp für größere?



Offsethaken gibt es ja auch als "Worm" mit weniger weitem Bogen und wenn es einfach nur ein gerader Haken sein soll, dann schau dir mal die Aberdeenhaken von Mustad an!


----------



## fischbär (10. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Auch als Butthaken oder Wurmhaken bekannt und teilweise mit Widerhaken am Schenkel. Alter Trick auch für Dropshotmontagen!


----------



## einsamergrinser (10. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das mit Offsethaken das "Falten" des Gummis (liegt natürlich an der jeweiligen Hakengröße) nicht so einfach ist wie mit nem Standard Jig aufgrund des kürzeren Hakenschenkels. Was meint ihr dazu?


Hängt auch von den Beisslaunen ab... sind sie aggressiver musst nur n kleinen Tick länger warten dann anschlagen. Klar haken Bogen gummimischung fischgrösse etc spielen auch eine große Rolle. 



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> Ja, hab da Einiges bestellt, von 5 bis 28g und mittlerweile sogar wieder nachbestellt, da ich (wie oben geschrieben) Hänger leider nach wie vor hab.
> 
> Qualität passt, da biegt sich nix auf.



Sind die Ösen eigentlich mittig angebracht, bzw. die Löcher im Blei mittig gegossen?
Könntest du ein Foto hochladen auf dem man das erkennen kann?


----------



## Andal (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Schau einfach bei den Ebay Links. Da siehst du die Bauweise sehr genau.


----------



## oskar87 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ja versuchs, aber sind mittig....


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau einfach bei den Ebay Links. Da siehst du die Bauweise sehr genau.



Nein, es ist dort nicht genau zu erkennen.




oskar87 schrieb:


> Ja versuchs, aber sind mittig....



Danke vorab!


----------



## Andal (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Äh... was sieht man da nicht, was noch sehenswert wäre?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161972708128...49&var=460929254878&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## west1 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Sind die Ösen eigentlich mittig angebracht, bzw. die Löcher im Blei mittig gegossen?
> Könntest du ein Foto hochladen auf dem man das erkennen kann?



Also mir haben die Bilder gereicht. Ich würde sagen sie sind nicht mittig und genauso, nicht mittig, hab ich mir mal ein paar zum testen gegossen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Äh... was sieht man da nicht, was noch sehenswert wäre?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/161972708128?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=460929254878&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




Mir geht es um wissen, nicht um raten.
Foto müsste natürlich mit Maßband etc. sein.


----------



## Andal (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Mir reicht es zum fischen... :m


----------



## west1 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Mir geht es um wissen, nicht um raten.
> Foto müsste natürlich mit Maßband etc. sein.



Überleg mal, warum nicht mittig.


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Da brauche ich nicht zu überlegen.
Was meinst du, warum ich frage?
Doch wohl, weil ich nicht mehr überlegen brauche.

------ 
Edit wegen Foto:
Du hast ein Foto hinzugefügt. 
Schön, aber was soll mir das jetzt sagen, auf meine Ausgangsfrage bezogen?


----------



## fischbär (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Aha! Meine sind ziemlich mittig. Macht das mittige verschobene Loch einen echten Unterschied was den Lauf der Köder angeht?


----------



## Andal (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Oh Mann... macht doch aus dem "Russen-Rig" nicht gleich wieder eine akademische Disziplin. Schaut euch lieber die Originale mal an. Bleikugel, ein bisserl Draht und ab dafür - sch....egal, wie der Köder läuft. Wenn da etwas hektisch über den Grund springt, reizt das genug. Da braucht es keine mathematisch exakt berechnete Köderschwanzwackelamplitude!


----------



## Revilo62 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das original Cheburashka-Rig hatte in Russland ja auch nur einen 
Schaumstoff-Fisch als eigentlichen Köder und gefangen wurde trotzdem .
Bei uns hatten die Russen einen speziellen Zwillingshaken, der 
war relativ lang, verschweißt und am Ende sehr flach und hatte anstelle des Öhr eine Bohrung drin und war spitz angeschliffen, damit er den Schaumstoff beim Auffädeln nicht zerreissen konnte.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Son Zwilling hab ich hier auch noch irgendwo aus Junganglertagen rumliegen - wurde damals als "Köfi-System" zusammen mit Karabiner-Einhängeköpfen verkauft. Hatten ziemlich viele der damals noch deutlich zahlreicher existierenden Angelläden hier im Angebot.

War bzw. ist glaube ich von Balzer - T-34 stand jedenfalls nicht auf der Verpackung, das würde ich wissen :q


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Heda,

komme gerade vom Rhein und versenke dieses System mit Offsethaken genau so gut in den Steinpackungen wie den normalen Jigkopf :c ??

Grussen Michael


----------



## fischbär (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Na Logo. Du reduzierst ja nur Hänger durch den Haken. In der Packung verkeilt sich das Blei genauso. Auf Packungen fischt man nicht mit Jigs bzw. nur vorsichtig.


----------



## west1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Aha! Meine sind ziemlich mittig. Macht das mittige verschobene Loch einen echten Unterschied was den Lauf der Köder angeht?



Der Schwerpunkt ist unterhalb der Einhänge- und Hakenöse, vorausgesetzt der Haken wird richtig herum montiert zeigt die Spitzte im Normalfall immer nach oben.


----------



## -MW- (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich hab mir das ja bestellt, also mir kommt es so vor als hätte man generell weniger Hänger, auch in der Packung....habe zum Glück noch so Zwillingshaken mit langem Schenkel gehabt und diese dann mit Hardmono-Schnur und Ködernadel durch den Gufi gezogen, vorne dann ne Schlaufe zum einhängen und gut. 

 mit Offset Haken habe ich es auch probiert, bin da aber skeptischer wegen dem versteckten Haken

 .....hab darauf leider nix gefangen -aber  auch nur 2 Std. getestet


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die Furcht vor dem "versteckten" Offsethaken ist ungefähr genau so begründet, wie sie es seinerzeit bei den völlig offen liegenden Haken bei den Haarmontagen war. Da glaubte auch kaum einer daran, dass an so einem "nackten" Haken jemals ein Fisch hängen würde. |wavey:


----------



## oskar87 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

hier mal nen paar bilder, vllt hilfts ja jemand...

https://goo.gl/photos/9rznCRYPgshr8uXL6


----------



## fischbär (12. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die von spro sind jedenfalls mittig gebohrt...


----------



## Gone Fishing (13. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



oskar87 schrieb:


> hier mal nen paar bilder, vllt hilfts ja jemand...
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/9rznCRYPgshr8uXL6




Danke dir für die Fotos!

Einiger Verkäufer möchten nur ihr Altmetall loswerden und haben vom Angeln überhaupt keine Ahnung. 
Autoteilehändler beispielsweise.
Entsprechend dann die Funktionalität ihrer Artikel.

Manche dieser Händler möchten auch gerne an den Versandkosten genauso viel verdienen wie an den Artikeln, wenn sie für 30 kg anstatt 4-5 € bis zu unglaublichen 7000 € berechnen, Versandkostenrabatt schon mit eingerechnet.
Ja, das "Handling" der Artikel muss halt auch bezahlt werden.
Vielleicht kann man sie auf 100 € Versand runter handeln.
Ich werde die Teile auch testen, beim Versand aber unter 10 € bleiben.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Von wem und was sprichst du? Kannst du das mal bitte etwas konkretisieren? Bei wem zahlt man 7000,- € Versandkosten?


----------



## einsamergrinser (13. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die von spro sind jedenfalls mittig gebohrt...


Und geschickt zum Gewichtswechsel

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Beim Angeln mit Cheburaschkas verwende ich bei den Köder bis 8 cm nur die Einzelhaken mit grossem Öhr. Solche Haken in der Gr. 1 kann man hier: http://shop.4fishing.de/Haken/Chebu....html?XTCsid=3d05baffd36763c442dde346cb012649, oder bei Shadland kaufen. Shadland hat sie noch nicht im Onlineshop aber im Laden.


----------



## west1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Kannst du mir die länge von dem 1. Haken sagen? Danke!


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Oder hier: http://www.strassenangler.de/cooles...-bent-joint-hook-einzelhaken-10er-pack/a-291/


----------



## west1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder hier: http://www.strassenangler.de/cooles...-bent-joint-hook-einzelhaken-10er-pack/a-291/



Billiger und die Länge steht dabei. Danke!


----------



## west1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



west1 schrieb:


> Billiger und die Länge steht dabei. Danke!



Gibts aber leider nur in Hakengröße 12 und 14.;+


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



west1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die länge von dem 1. Haken sagen? Danke!


Mache ich,, aber erst wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



west1 schrieb:


> Gibts aber leider nur in Hakengröße 12 und 14.;+



Anrufen und fragen... so kleine Shops haben manchmal nicht die optimal "Seitenpflege".


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



west1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die länge von dem 1. Haken sagen? Danke!


Gesamtlänge 29,5 mm.


----------



## west1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Drunja schrieb:


> Gesamtlänge 29,5 mm.



OK,  danke!


----------



## AFE (21. September 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hat einer von euch eine Empfehlung für einen nicht-offset Haken für 4" Easy Shiner?


----------



## oskar87 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eine Empfehlung für einen nicht-offset Haken für 4" Easy Shiner?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren, habs mal mit Butthaken versucht, da war mir aber der Schenkel zu lang wenn mir der Bogen getaugt hat…

Vllt „normale“ Jighaken? Schon jemand versucht?


----------



## einsamergrinser (21. September 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich hab kleinere Köder bis 3" mit geradem Wurm haken versucht das 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. September 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Moin,

die meisten der in der Bucht angebotenen Chebu-Vorschaltbleie sind meiner Meinung nur für Barsch- bis mittlere Zanderfischerei geeignet.
Auf Hecht sind sie unbrauchbar und für Waller unvorstellbar.

Vielleicht gibt es auch Anbieter abseits der Ramschware, die mitteilen, welche Drähte (Legierung/Festigkeit) und welche Drahtstärke verwendet wird.

Ich bin davon wieder weg, da ich keine großen Fische verlieren möchte.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Fürs Grobe musst du halt Trailerballs und solide Sprengringe hernehmen. Am Funktionsprinzip ändert sich ja nichts, nur an der Belastbarkeit.


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Taugliche Haken, jedenfalls für mich.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, gibt es hier.

z.b.
50 x 3/0 für 5,00€
50 x 1/0 für 4,20€


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch Anbieter abseits der Ramschware, die mitteilen, welche Drähte (Legierung/Festigkeit) und welche Drahtstärke verwendet wird.
> 
> Ich bin davon wieder weg, da ich keine großen Fische verlieren möchte.


Für schweres Hechtangeln hast du gewissermaßen recht, aber das Testen und die Waage ist des optimierenden Anglers Freund, ich traue da auch allen Angaben keineswegs, siehe nur die Dyneemaschnüre, die +/- 200% abweichen.

Fürs leichte Angeln auf alle Räuber und Hechte mitfangen finde ich die angebotenen gar nicht schlecht und da passen auch leichte Stahlvorfächer usw..
Bei schweren Ködern und Absicht auf Krokodile muss man einfach viel mehr tun und nichts ungetestetes und quälschwaches verwenden, aber das wissen wir wohl beide.


----------



## fischbär (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Man muss die Viecher ja auch nicht drillen wie ein kaputter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das ^ bestimmt nicht der Angler #d, sondern jemand anders als Schaf oder Werwolf, und eben die Gestaltung des Wasserraumes!


----------



## SaiLee (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



west1 schrieb:


> Taugliche Haken, jedenfalls für mich.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, gibt es hier.



Der Händler hat die Haken anscheinend aus dem Sortiment genommen. Vor paar Tagen gab's noch ne ganz gute Auswahl. Jetzt nix mehr.


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



SaiLee schrieb:


> Der Händler hat die Haken anscheinend aus dem Sortiment genommen. Vor paar Tagen gab's noch ne ganz gute Auswahl. Jetzt nix mehr.



Oder er hat den gesamten Vorrat verkauft! Ich hätte Provision verlangen sollen für die Werbung....
Na wenigstens hab ich mir schon einen Vorrat zugelegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich las, dass er im Moment Ferien machte ...


----------



## ae71 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo, habe mir gerade die Haken bei ebay geordert. Bin gespannt?!

Toni


----------



## west1 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die meisten der in der Bucht angebotenen Chebu-Vorschaltbleie sind meiner Meinung nur für Barsch- bis mittlere Zanderfischerei geeignet.
> Auf Hecht sind sie unbrauchbar und für Waller unvorstellbar.



Hab heute eine kleine Lieferung Chebus in verschiedenen Gewichten bekommen und muss dir recht geben! Die Drähte sind viel zu dünn, ein besserer Hecht dürfte reichen um den Draht aufzuziehen.   Egal hab mir die Bleie eh nur gekauft um Gussformen davon zumachen und in meine Bleie kommt unter 1mm Draht eh nix anderes rein. In den gekauften ist nur 0,6mm Draht drinn.


----------



## Slick (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Tscheburaschka-3-bis-13

sollen noch eine größere folgen.


----------



## west1 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Slick schrieb:


> https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Tscheburaschka-3-bis-13
> 
> sollen noch eine größere folgen.



Wenn ich die kaufe hab ich auch nur ein dünnes Drähtlein von 0,5mm oder 0,6mm drin oder ich muss die Form überarbeiten und zusätzlich noch ein dickeres Blech herstellen.

Ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen oben gekauft und unten selbstgemacht....


----------



## Slick (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi west,

ich habe auch selber diese Formen überarbeitet auf 10g 14g 16g 18g 21g. Es fehlt noch 24g,da muss wohl Silikonkautschuk her.

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F127-Kugelblei-9-42

https://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F128-Trailer-Ball

Sind für 1,5 mm Draht ausgelegt.



Grüße


----------



## Slick (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Unter 1 Minute eine Öse.[emoji106]













Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Schöne Biegvorrichtung! #6


----------



## Slick (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Danke Andal.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Andal schrieb:


> Schöne Biegvorrichtung! #6


Ich würd sie eher grandios benennen.
Bau sie in Serie [emoji6]


----------



## west1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Slick schrieb:


> Unter 1 Minute eine Öse.[emoji106]


Mit zwei Zangen brauch ich auch nicht länger.|supergri

Trotzdem ist eine brauchbare Biegevorrichtung! #6


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Welchen Unterschied macht das eigentlich bei dieser insgesamt beweglichen Angelegenheit, ob die Öse in Richtung Angelrute an der Vorderseite oder an der Oberseite des Bleies angebracht ist?

 Bringt die Öse an der Vorderseite weniger Hänger, weil das Blei beim Anlupfen schneller vom Grund hochsteigt?

 Normalerweise sollte die Zweckentfremdung evtl. vorhandener Rundkopf-Jigformen für die Cheburashka- Herstellung doch auch möglich sein, sofern man da eine entsprechend gebogene Öse inkl. Öhrhaken gleich mit eingießt?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Der größte Vorteil, in allen Belangen, liegt in der Beweglichkeit zwischen Blei und Köder und es reduziert die Hänger, warum auch immer.


----------



## RedWolf (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage. Gerade Gummis sollte man ja nicht durch nen ewig langen Haken blockiern oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Welche Hekengröße bzw Schenkellänge würde man denn bei 10cm Ködern nehmen? 3cm? 2cm?


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Redwolf
 ich würde bei Actionshads ca. 1/3 des Köders wählen, um die Beweglichkeit der Köderaktion nicht zu sehr einzuschränken,
 bei Noactionshad ruhig bis 1/2, so das der Zander den Köder,
 beim Einsaugen noch zusammen falten kann.

 Die hier sind noch ganz gut und günstig und Farbe wählbar
http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-10-Jigkopf...hash=item464758977b:m:mL1F-oe43hd4djJ5gIBpPQg

 @Andal
 wo zieht s dich denn zum Rhein, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.:m


----------



## AFE (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich hab ne Riesen Kiste chebus von eBay wo die Drähte nicht stabil genug sind. Selber biegen ist für mich keine Option aus zeitgründen. Möchte einer von euch Bastlern die Kiste haben? Würde ich gegen Erstattung des Portos abgeben oder präferiert an einen Abholer.


----------



## wertfreund (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich halt das Cheburashka Geklingel für *Mistikack*! 

Weil sich das Zeug egal ob mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken an sich selbst oder der Schnur verhakt sobald die Hakenspitze nur etwas raus lugt!!

Ähnlich aber besser weil verhakfrei -> Aquantic Oktoball 

Kann was es soll , ist fängig, tüdelfrei, dennoch  flexibel und selbst mit den KLAMMSTEN Fischfingern ist das System/Köder zu wechseln!

 mit Offset Einzelhaken oder Drilling und von 30g für Süßwasser auf Forelle& Barsch bis weit über 125g für Norwegen sogar für Naturköder geeignet.

http://www.gerlinger.de/aquantic-octoball-system#Oktoball

#Geilomat3000!


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



AFE schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Riesen Kiste chebus von eBay wo die Drähte nicht stabil genug sind. Selber biegen ist für mich keine Option aus zeitgründen. Möchte einer von euch Bastlern die Kiste haben? Würde ich gegen Erstattung des Portos abgeben oder präferiert an einen Abholer.


Würd ich gerne nehmen.[emoji6]


----------



## Gone Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die Riesen Kiste Chebus ist dann wohl schon weg... #h



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Die hier sind noch ganz gut und günstig und Farbe wählbar
> L1F-oe43hd4djJ5gIBpPQg"   target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-10-Jigkopf-Bleikopf-Bleikugel-fur-Gummifische-Angelblei-Cheburaschka-/301844699003?var=&hash=item464758977bL1F-oe43hd4djJ5gIBpPQg



Hast du die von Discount Portal selber getestet? Inwiefern sind sie gut?
Könntest du den Durchmesser der Drähte für verschiedenen Gewichte mitteilen?
Hält die Farbe?


----------



## AFE (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Yo..sind schon weg. Mainhatten war der erste der sich gemeldet hat.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Gone Fishing
Sind bestellt, in allen 3Farben.
Ich werde Dir (Euch) berichten, sobald die Ware eintrifft.

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Gone Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Gone Fishing
> Sind bestellt, in allen 3Farben.



Der war gut : ) aber wenigstens ehrlich.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du die Härte von Drähten einschätzen und die Stärke (Messschieber) messen kannst.
Hilfreich wäre dann eine kurze Übersicht xx Drahtdurchmesser bei yy Gewicht und evtl. ein paar Originalfotos.





AFE schrieb:


> Yo..sind schon weg. Mainhatten war der erste der sich gemeldet hat.



Ok. Von welchem Shop waren denn deine Bleie?


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@ Gone Fishing
 danke erstmal für dein Vertrauen in meine Fähigkeiten #6

 und die hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/302110226767...48&var=600924921784&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  hab ich mir dazu bestellt.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@ Gone Fishing
 hier die Nachlieferung

 Cheburashka 10g
 Kugel 12,5mm Durchmesser
 Stahldraht 0,7mm Durchmesser

 Offsetthaken 1/0 1,1mm Durchmesser  L43mm

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich habe mit genau denen letztes Jahr gut Barsche gefangen. Wichtig ist, dass der Haken richtig rum eingehängt wird, sonst kippt der Gufi auf den Rücken.


----------



## AFE (4. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

http://m.ebay.de/itm/5-20x-Jigkopf-...Gewicht-Cheburaschka-ungefaerbt-/351732036111

Da hab ich meine gekauft. Hab eben nochmal einen zugtest gemacht. Ich musste schon gut ziehen, um die aufzubiegen. Wahrscheinlich reicht das. Hab aber irgendwie nicht so richtig vertrauen in die Dinger.


----------



## Gone Fishing (5. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Cheburashka 10g
> Kugel 12,5mm Durchmesser
> Stahldraht 0,7mm Durchmesser
> 
> Offsetthaken 1/0 1,1mm Durchmesser  L43mm




Danke!
Die Ösen der Drahtklammern dieser Chebus sind aber nach einer Seite nicht speziell hoch gebogen, wie es aussieht.
Wegen:


fischbär schrieb:


> _Wichtig ist, dass der Haken richtig rum eingehängt  wird, sonst kippt der Gufi auf den Rücken._


Sie sind auf der Seite, die nicht durchrutschen soll, einfach nur etwas größer ausgeführt als auf der anderen Seite.
Eine richtige und falsche Seite gibt es hier somit (leider) nicht.

Liegen die eingegossenen Durchführungen der Klammern in der Mitte oder an der Seite der Bleie?

Hast du mal eine Klammer gebogen?
Sind die ähnlich hart wie Federstahl, oder lassen sie sich leicht verbiegen?


----------



## fischbär (6. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Doch. Das Ding sieht aus wie ein D. Der Bogen des D muss nach oben. Falls das nicht geht, probier es andersrum. Ich sehe sogar auf Deinen Fotos, dass die Dinger D-förmig sind. D.h. im letzten Foto sind beide Haken verkehrt rum drin.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Der fischbär hat natürlich recht, ich hab die Dinger einfach mal zusammengesteckt.
 Die Klammern sind aus Federstahl, lassen sich aber mit Kraftaufwand aufbiegen(logisch), im Bleikopf angekommen, sollte das nicht mehr machbar sein.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich habe Chebus vom gleichen Anbieter erhalten und auch nachgemessen. 
Die Drahtstärke beträgt bei mir nur 0,6 mm. bei dem 10 g Chebu, was ich als viel zu wenig empfinde.  

Viel schlimmer aber:  Die Legierung des Drahtes ist sehr weich und vergleichbar mit der einer Büroklammer. 





Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Die Klammern sind aus Federstahl, lassen sich aber mit Kraftaufwand aufbiegen(logisch), im Bleikopf angekommen, sollte das nicht mehr machbar sein.


 Dann hast du wahrscheinlich eine Sonderedition erhalten. 

Es hat sich anscheinend niemand, bzw. viele der hier getesteten Händler, überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Ein steifer, etwas dickerer Draht würde kaum mehr kosten, aber die Nutzbarkeit um 1000% erhöhen, bzw. die Chebus erst sinnvoll nutzbar machen.
Für wichtiger als die Drahtdicke halte ich die Festigkeit.


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ist doch sinnlos das zu diskutieren. Hängt ein Gewicht dran, und schaut, wie viel sie aushalten. Sind's mehr als 5 kg passt doch alles. Selbst für'n dicken Zander.


----------



## west1 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Es hat sich anscheinend niemand, bzw. viele der hier getesteten Händler, überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht.
> Ein steifer, etwas dickerer Draht würde kaum mehr kosten, aber die Nutzbarkeit um 1000% erhöhen, bzw. die Chebus erst sinnvoll nutzbar machen.


Genau aus dem Grund mach ich mir die Dinger selbst!

Ich sag mal ganz frech, die Händler die den Schrott verkaufen haben keine Ahnung oder verkaufen die Teile mit dem Schrottdraht absichtlich um beim Angler der die Teile durch aufbiegen verliert erneut absahnen zu können!


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ist doch sinnlos das zu diskutieren. Hängt ein Gewicht dran, und schaut, wie viel sie aushalten.



Meiner Meinung würde so ein Test keine brauchbare Aussage liefern.
Ich brauche da gar nichts testen. Die Weichdrahtklammern haben, eingesetzt im Blei, also montiert, eine geringere Festigkeit als ein Fliegenhaken der Gr. 8-6.
Die schlage ich beim Anschlag sofort weg - bei einem großen Fisch mit entsprechend Widerstand im Wasser.
Bei einem Hänger sowieso.



fischbär schrieb:


> Hängt ein  Gewicht dran, und schaut, wie viel sie aushalten. Sind's mehr als 5 kg  passt doch alles. Selbst für'n dicken Zander.



Der Testaufbau wäre m.M. unbrauchbar, da er nicht die auftretenden Belastungen widerspiegelt, ähnlich wie in dem alten PB Video.
Besser wäre, ein bestimmtes Gewicht, z.B. 1 kg, aus einer bestimmten Höhe in die im Blei eingesetzte Klammer fallen zu lassen.
Noch besser, mit einer 100 g Rute an Land testen.

Für mich brauche ich das nicht zu testen.
Ich habe das im Gefühl, da das Material vollkommen weich und unterdimensioniert ist.
Es handelt sich m.M. um Müll.

Auf Deutschlandbarsch im hängerfreien Gewässer wären sie aber ok.




west1 schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund mach ich mir die Dinger selbst!



Leider habe ich den Link zu deinem eigenen Shop verlegt...

Guter Tipp übrigens: Bleilos auf Grund angeln


----------



## west1 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Link zu deinem eigenen Shop verlegt...


Ich hab, hatte und werde in Zukunft auch, keinen Shop haben!


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

War doch nur Spaß.  #h


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Bleilos auf Grund mit Steinblei? Naja, mal die Dichte von Granit, Wasser und Blei verglichen?

Was die Belastung angeht: hast Du denn durchweg vom Haken bis zur Rolle ein Setup was mehr als 5 kg trägt? Hast Du mal versucht 5 kg mit Deiner Rute zu heben? Mach mal. Wieso sollen 5 kg nicht reichen? Wie kommen denn die "echten" Belastungen zu Stande?


----------



## Thaddou (20. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hat jemand schon mal probiert das auch mit Ködern der grösse 15-20cm auf Hecht und trotzdem noch mit Offset Haken zu fischen?


----------



## RedWolf (20. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich hab mir heute mal schnell ne Übersicht gemacht welche Hakengröße bei welchem Köder zu verwenden ist... Ich würde gern von euch wissen ob ich damit korrekt liege. Ich fange erst mit dem GuFi-Fischen an und natürlich auch gleich mit dem Chebu System  Irgendwie liegt mir das bisher am Meisten...


----------



## RedWolf (20. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Da fällt mir übrigens mal so ne ganz abstruse Idee ein - falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Das Chebu-System als solches ist ja bekannt:

GuFi
Haken
Chebu-Blei
Nun stellt sich aber für mich die Frage (Auch bezugnehmend auf die Frage von Thaddou) könnte man das Chebu System nicht noch optimieren?

Meine Idee:

Spiralen
GuFi
Drilling-Stinger (Zwillingshaken mit Befestigungshaken) am Stahl-/Titanvorfach
Chebu-Blei

Würde das nicht dem GuFi seine eigentliche Eleganz zurückgeben und gleichzeitig den GuFi beim Angeln schonen? Wie gesagt ist gerade nur so ne Idee... falls diese schon jemand anderes hatte und schon Erfahrung damit sammeln konnte wäre ich über nen Erfahrungsbericht dankbar


----------



## Inni (20. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi,

wie ich schon an AFE per PN geschrieben hatte, hier noch mal der Text für alle und noch eine Frage von mir:
Gibt es dickeren/stabileren Draht, den man nehmen könnte? Bzw welchen Draht nehmen die Leute, die ihre selbst biegen?


_ich hatte mir nun welche von Ebay bestellt (7g) zum testen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/161944004186?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Dann hatte ich mir noch welche von Kamatsu und Konga mitgenommen, als  wir bei Moritz in Nauen waren (bei Moritz die waren billiger, 2,25eu die  10 Stk).
Ich habe gerade alle mit einem Wassereimer getestet. Es haben sich alle  zwischen 7 und 10kg aufgezogen. Wobei sie sich bei ca 5kg angefangen  haben zu verziehen. 
Der normale Snap den ich immer an meine Vorfächer mache sah aber nach  den 3 Versuchen auch nicht mehr gut aus und kam in den Müll (vollkommen  verzogen, hatte ich so noch nie).

Also ich denke das es eigentlich reichen sollte, glaube nicht das man  7kg auf die Rute bringt. Vielleicht muss man mal ein Draht nach einem 1m  Hecht wechseln, das kann vielleicht sein. 
Alle Drähte der 3 verschiedenen Hersteller waren gleich dick, mit ca 0,6/0.7 mm.

Grüße_


----------



## Hans52152 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich habe noch diese beiden Rigs gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KThXu6fn85I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hUkC3Qx3V4


----------



## ragbar (21. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Meer-Chebu, mache ich mir gerade zurecht:

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/dorschangeln-gummifisch-schnellwechsel-montage


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Genial. Man lernt immer was dazu.


----------



## RedWolf (21. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



ragbar schrieb:


> Meer-Chebu, mache ich mir gerade zurecht:
> 
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/dorschangeln-gummifisch-schnellwechsel-montage



So in etwa hab ich mir das vorgestellt xD Danke dir für den Link!


----------



## ae71 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo gibts diese Spiralen auch in Günstig? Und wo gibts die Spiralen mit der Öffnung? Finde die idee mit dem Meer Chebu interesant. Also für ein Satz Spiralen, 10 St. ca 8 € zu bezahlen finde ich schon teuer.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## RedWolf (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hier bspsw.:

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/nE7FFrAn


----------



## Angler9999 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das mit den Spiralen ist schon des öfteren genannt. Links zur Beschaffung sind auch schon gepostet worden.

30 Stück für 99 Cent billiger geht nicht.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/30pcs-lot-Soft-Bait-Spring-Lock-Pin-Crank-Hook-Soft-Bait-Connect-Fixed-Pin-Latch-Pin/32659379084.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.rjYPcD


----------



## Inni (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die Bleikugeln damit aufzupimpen sollte doch funktionieren. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher in wie weit sich der Spaß biegen lässt ... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stahldraht-F...053021?hash=item27ef82d39d:g:8s0AAOSwQTVV8E4s


----------



## RedWolf (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das mit den Spiralen ist schon des öfteren genannt. Links zur Beschaffung sind auch schon gepostet worden.



Doch, die 100er für ca. 1,50€
http://s.aliexpress.com/nE7FFrAn


----------



## Hans52152 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Noch mehr Spiralen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/50-stk-Baith...145036?hash=item4b1410134c:g:LoMAAOSwcUBYMeqi


----------



## Gummipeitscher (24. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Danke für die Links zu den Spiralen!

Die des gewerblich handelnden Privatverkäufers bei Ebay gegen im Schnitt für 10 € weg (50er Packung).
Der gewerbliche Großeinkauf bei Ali ist ja nochmal günstiger.
Wenn es sich aber lediglich um diese hier handelt, macht der Privatgewerbliche bei Ebay im Schnitt schon 1300 % an den Teilen.

Hier stehen leider die Durchmesser nicht dabei:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32776256798/32776256798.html?shortkey=nE7FFrAn&addresstype=600

Bei den Angelgeschäften bei Ebay.de kosten 100 St. noname 50 € und mehr, also über 3000 % Aufschlag für nichts als Weiterverkauf.

Vielleicht muss ich mich jetzt auch noch bei dem Ali anmelden.
Ich unterstütze lieber lokale Händler, die bei mir sowas aber kaum führen.
Von den deutschen Ebay-Abzockern, die so einfache Ali-Artikel mit solchen Aufschlägen belegen und selber, anders als lokale Händler, kaum laufende Kosten haben, möchte ich mich aber nicht abzocken lassen.


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Was denkst du schlagen lokale auf? Noch schlimmer!


----------



## RedWolf (24. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Durchmesser etc dürften 1:1 dem Produkt entsprechen:

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/N7rIFzAF

Ich glaube kaum dass es da 40 Firmen gibt die sich auf Spirale spezialisiert haben


----------



## Slick (24. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

vergleich mal das. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lgo_pvid=f9f83293-b880-49f3-98a6-c83d67669f5a


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Perlen-Laufw...hash=item3a7f6489ac:m:mdqQ7iJ9TnQh2uVnvE8IdJQ

und es gibt Leute die das auch noch kaufen.#d#d#d#d


----------



## Gummipeitscher (24. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Durchmesser etc dürften 1:1 dem Produkt entsprechen:
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/N7rIFzAF
> ...



Es gibt min. drei verschiedene Durchmesser, aber in diesem Fall hast du wahrscheinlich Recht.





Slick schrieb:


> vergleich mal das.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Fish-Fishing-Line-Connector-Rolling-Swivel-Pole-Space-Beans-Belt-Connector-Space-Beans-8/32801615202.html
> 
> ...



Das sind doch nur 850% Aufschlag! : )
Ich habe oben über 3000% angeführt.
Die Laufwirbel hatte ich vor 3-4 Jahren hier in D. auch mal gekauft.
Kosten damals 5-6 €. Ob 50 oder 100 weiß ich nicht mehr.
Selbst mit 5 Laufwirbeln kann man viele glückliche Angeltage verbringen. Mehr habe ich in den Jahren nicht verbraucht.


----------



## ragbar (26. März 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die Abzocktypen können bald aufhören, wenn Ali hier größer wird, mehr Leuten bekannt wird, und den Zugang zur Ware weiter vereinfacht. Ali- Versand/Direkteinkauf z.B:l


----------



## Cocu (4. April 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KThXu6fn85I




Das funktioniert übrigens auch auf Dorsch vom Boot ganz wunderbar.


----------



## jranseier (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Für die Bastler unter Euch könnte evtl. diese Form von Cheburashka-ähnlichen Rigs interessant sein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xcdUnB3klY

ranseier


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir übrigens mal so ne ganz abstruse Idee ein - falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Das Chebu-System als solches ist ja bekannt:
> 
> GuFi
> Haken
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

da ich gerne mal auf der Weser bei Bremen dem Zander mit Gummifisch nachstelle, bin ich auf die Cheburashka Bleie gestoßen.
Mein Hauptgrund dafür ist der umständliche Wechsel der Jig-Köpfe mit Blei am Haken. 
Es gibt verschieden Ansprüche an das Bleigewicht und da ich die Jig-Köpfe mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber am Gufi fixiert habe, war auch kein schneller "schmerzloser" Wechsel möglich. 

Statt die Gufis nun mit (Offset) Haken zu bestücken, habe ich die Version mit Spiralen vorbereitet.
Im Gegensatz zu der folgenden Website (die schöne Bilder hat und von sich behauptet den Slottershad erfunden zu haben :q), nutze ich auch Stinger, aber nicht mit Stahl und statt der "Eindrehbleie" Spiralen und halt Cheburashka Blei. 

http://www.woelfels-angelkoedermanufaktur.de/de/Trophy-Shad-World-Wild-Waters/


Leider ist das Angeln auf Zander in meinem Weserabschnitt nicht sehr erfolgreich. Meine Erfahrungen sind bis jetzt also nur, dass ich Hänger in der Tat häufiger gelöst bekomme.
Bisse hatte ich in meinen ersten Versuchen nicht (Angler neben mit der "Standard-Jig-Montage" aber auch nicht).

Gibt es jemanden, der auch mit diesem "Huckepack-Drilling" angelt und berichten kann?

Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Offset-Haken und finde meine Methode auch deutlich Gummifisch-schonender. Aber ist sie auch fängig?


----------



## west1 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Mir wäre deine Montage zu umständlich.
Am Chebu gehen auch etwas längere Einzelhaken oder Doppelhaken ganz gut. 
Ich versteh zwar kein Wort aber die Bilder reichen auch so. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FnL1K-_iY0

Doppelhaken gibts beim Ali.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/JSM-50pcs-lot-Dual-High-Carbon-Steel-Black-Fishing-Hooks-Double-anchor-hook-Saltwater-fishing-tackle/32773588054.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5F0qpu


----------



## AFE (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

http://www.clickbaits.de/jigs-haken/kamatsu-round-jigger-cheburashka-haken-groesse-10-

Wurmhaken eignen sich auch.


----------



## destoval (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Aufjedenfall auf ein großes Hakenöhr achten damit der Haken schön spiel am cheburaska hat.
Bei zu engen Öhren verkanntet sich der Haken im Bleidraht, so meine Erfahrung.

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit diesen:
Gamakatsu Worm 330 EWG


----------



## pomerodi71 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Danke für eure Kommentare.

Ihr scheint ja alle absolut überzeugt von den Offset- oder Wurmhaken zu sein. 

Es gibt für mich 2 Dinge, die ich aber an meinen Stingern besser finde.

1. Ich versteife den Köder nicht im Kopfbereich, was bei einigen Ködern extrem viel ausmacht, wenn nicht nur der Schwanz arbeitet.

2. Bei bauchigen Ködern muss ich den Gummifisch nicht einschlitzen.

3. Ich nehme etwas dünnere Fluoro für die Drillinge, als für den Durchmesser der Hauptschnur. Somit rette ich bei einigen Hängern wenigstens den Gummifisch und verliere nur den Haken.

Ich bin aber allem Neuen oder Tipps gegenüber aufgeschlossen.
Deshalb werde ich parallel zu meinen Versuchen ein paar schlanke Köder mit Offsethaken bestücken.

Hat dazu jemand einen guten Verweis, wo man die Hakengröße zu bestimmten Gummifischtypen und Größen findet?

Die Gamakatsu Haken gefalllen mir sehr gut, die Wurmhaken sehe ich eher für die Barschangelei, als für Zander.

Zwillingshaken finde ich nicht so toll... Die Bögen sitzen ähnlich wie ein Stinger am Rücken, aber versteifen den Gummifisch.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch jemanden hier, der "meine" Version schon erfolgreich anwendet...?


----------



## ae71 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo, also ich habe den kleinen swing impact mit 5 cm am 2g Cheburashka Blei drangehangen und nach ein paar Bissen rutscht der swing impact runter. Deshalb hatte ich mir gedacht so wie red wolf und pomerodi es erklären,ich selbst mal mit einem kleinen 10 Drilling am Stinger mit so einer Spirale auszuprobieren. Habe ich noch nicht denke aber das müsste doch funktionieren. Es geht mir ums Barschangeln die zupfen am Köder wie blöd, oder sollte ich auch einfach ein tropfen Sekundenkleber am Schaft des Hakens machen? Denke das es nur kurzzeitig was bringt oder? Meistens wenn ich am Jig Kleber benutze habe ich es am Jiggkopf beklebt und nicht den Haken selbst. Also wie macht ihr das so im UL-Bereich mit so kleinen sehr weichen Gummis. Ich will Cheburashka benutzen da ich somit die gewichte dem Gewässer anpassen kann. Und ich somit dieses System bei mir etablieren will. Mich kotzt es allmählich an das meine Tacklebox ca aus 10kilo Bleijigs besteht, weil jede Größe in Unterschiedlichen Gewichten. Da macht das Spinnfischen auf Strecke zu machen kein Spaß mehr. Mit Chebus, nimm ich 10 davon mit oder wieviel auch immer, und das wiegt nix. Und die Gummis kann ich schon alle wenn ich will,  mit der passenden Hakengröße bestücken. Besser geht doch nicht, oder?
Habe am Wochenende mit 1,5g Chebu mit so einer Savage Gear Garnelle in ca. 5cm Größe  einieg Barsche verhaften können. Wassertiefe war ca 5-10m. Die Barsche waren im Mittelwasser bis Oberfläche. Konnte somit schön den Absinken lassen und wieder hochzuppeln lassen da sind die Barsche drauf. Zwar nur kleine 15-25cm aber sehr spaßig an der UL. Am Ende sogar einen kleinen Hecht ca. 35cm gefangen, das war noch spassiger. Eben am Swing impact mit 5cm oder 7cm, dannach hat der haken nicht mehr am Gummi gehalten. Also was ist die Lösung?


----------



## Pupser (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das Verrutschen der weichen Easy Shiner und Co, kann man etwas "eindämmen" indem man einen simplen Gummistopper vom Posenangeln (die auf den Drahtschlaufen) direkt unterhalb des Kopfes mit auf den Offsethaken zieht.
Selbst schon probiert, klappt recht gut. Die Stoppergröße muss man nur der Hakenstärke anpassen, sonst platzen sie, wenn sie zu klein sind.


----------



## AFE (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Jmd Interesse an doppelhaken? Bin jetzt doch bei den Kamatsu around Jigger einzelhaken gelandet. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## Pinocio (7. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hab da mal eine Frage an die Chebu-Profis hier:

Angle jetzt schon ein paar mal mit diesen Bleien und ich habe deutlich weniger Hänger (garkeinen bisher, trotz fieser Neckarsteinpackung). Ich nutze das Chebu mit (kurzen) Wurmhaken, es hat eigentlich meisten sehr gut funktioniert, sogar ein Felchen (55cm) habe ich gefangen im Urlaub. 
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, an Tagen, wo die Fische nicht ganz so hart zupacken, habe ich unglaublich viele Fehlbisse oder abgezogene Köder. Habe daraufhin mal einen Haken mit langem Schenkel (Butthaken) verwendet, da hat aber dann garkein Fisch mehr gebissen, ich denke wegen der fehlenden Beweglichkeit. Auch mit Offset-Haken war ich nicht so zufrieden, auch wenn ich damit immerhin Barsche haken konnte.
Was habt ihr hier für Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Besonders gut funktioniert das Chebu mit No-Action Ködern, normale Paddelschwänze drehen sich und arbeiten ganz komisch, habe darauf auch noch keinen Biss gehabt.
Aber vielleicht passt auch meine Montage nicht so recht.
Kann heute Abend oder Morgen vielleicht mal Bilder hochladen von den verschiedenen Montagen, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Schwer zu sagen. Hängt von Köder und Chebu ab. Gibt ja viele verschiedene. Mit Easy Shiner geht es. Dass auf Butthaken nix beißt aber auf kurze, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## destoval (8. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

an Action-Ködern kann ich diese empfehlen, mit allen schon gefangen:
Balzer shirasu suki swimmer 10cm
Easy Shiner in 5" (12cm)
Noike wobble shad in 3" und 4" (7 und 10 cm) -> Gestern wieder 2 Zander 

Alle Köder machen voll Action am chebu. Sicher das du den Fisch richtig herum am chebu montiert hast? Der draht muss nach oben gucken ;-)

Haken mittlerweile nur noch Gamakatsu Worm 330 EWG
Der hat ein großes Öhr so das am chebu-draht richtig viel spiel ist. Stabil und scharf ist er auch. 

Damit der Offsethaken vorne am Kopf hält, schieb ich eine Gummiperle drauf in 20mm oder 40mm (ab 4" = 40mm). 
Dann kann man damit auch ordentlich auswerfen ohne das der Gummifisch auf dem Haken verrutscht.

Edit: Hier 2 Bilder mit einem Noike wobble shad in 4" mit 1/0 Haken.
Durch die Gummiperle kann man Vollgas auswerfen ohne das was verrutscht.
Im 2. Bild das große Hakenöhr, so verkanntet sich da nichts mit dem draht.
Sind die gleichen die auch Asphaltmonster ein Post hier drunter erwähnt ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich nutze diese Haken und diese Chebu-Köpfe hier (muss ja nur ans Regal gehen )

Die Haken haben ein größeres Öhr und passen auf die Drahtösen der Köpfe.
Als Köder nutze ich meistens den Bony Shad oder den Daiwa D`Fin.
Daiwa Mermaid und Classic Shad teste ich grade durch, allerdings muß man beim Classic Shad zum Messer greifen und einschneiden.

Interessant für eine Gruppe wäre die Möglichkeit das man beim Kauf von mind. 5 Artikeln einer Artikelnummer den Preis reduzieren kann #6


----------



## Pinocio (14. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hier hab ich mal ein Bild von meiner Montage. 
Morgen werde ich nochmal testen wie es läuft. Mit Butthaken habe ich kein so gutes Gefühl daher, bleibe ich vorerst bei den kurzschenkligen Haken bzw. Offset Haken.


----------



## Darket (14. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich fische mittlerweile fast nur noch Montagen mit Offsethaken. Nicht wegen Packungen (Habe ich an meinen Gewässern kaum), sondern weil ich da nicht bei jedem Wurf den Mist vom Gewässergrund aufsammele. Da kam ich am Chebu nicht vorbei und es läuft. Nutze die selbst jetzt, wo das Laub vom Vorjahr weitgehend im warmen Wasser verrottet ist und ich selbst hier klassische Jigs ganz gut Fischen kann. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich deutlich mehr Bisse kriege, auch wenn man mit Offsethaken natürlich die schlechtere Bissausbeute hat.

@Pinoccio
Ich würde spontan sagen, dass der oberste Gummi auf dem ersten Bild entweder nicht gut geeignet ist oder einen größeren Haken braucht. Oder ist der unten eingeschlitzt? Wenn nicht hätte mir der Haken zu wenig Spiel nach oben, um den Anhieb durchzukriegen.


----------



## fischbär (15. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Kommt auf die Gummihärte an, oder?


----------



## Pinocio (15. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Darket: Der Gummi ist sehr weich und unten geschlitzt.
Das ist ein Keitech-Gummi, die sind sowieso ultraweich. Manchmal etwas zu sensibel, da mir oft nur die Schwänzchen hinten abgebissen werden, wobei das der Fängigkeit keinen Abbruch tut.


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Gestern nochmal probiert, mir wurden wieder die Schwänze vom Gummi geklaut, ein Stinger macht bei den Größen so gar kein Sinn, also auf Dropshot umgestiegen und siehe da es kamen direkt 4 Barsche bis 32cm. Ein paar Fehlbisse hatte ich hier auch das lag aber daran, dass ich etwas unaufmerksam war und den Anschlag versemmelt habe.


----------



## n1c0 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

War gestern das erste mal am Rhein mit der Cheburashka Methode und ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich meine normalen Jigköpfe erst mal aus der Angelbox nehme. Man ist unheimlich flexibel was das Ködergewicht angeht, das ist rucki zucki getauscht. Hänger? Hat man kaum und Kraut ist auch kein Problem mehr. Hatte zwar einige aber aber 9/10 bekommt man wieder frei. Freundlicherweise hat mir destoval einige Tipps gegeben.

Wie führt ihr die Cheburashka? Ich faulenze einfach. Und welche Gewichte nutzt ihr am großen Strom (Rhein/Elbe)?

Obwohl ich ab 18Uhr für 5 Stunden etwa 9 Buhnen beangelt habe, gab es nicht einen Anfasser - oder ist ein Biss hier schwerer zu erkennen? Wie erkennt man ihn? Wie beim klassischen Jigkopf?

Wäre über Tipps als Cheburashka Neuling sehr dankbar |wavey:


----------



## Kiesbank (27. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo Gemeinde.

wurde hier das Problem mit *aufgebogenen Drähten* schon mal diskutiert?

Hatte Anfang des Jahres mal eine Grundausstattung über Ebay bestellt, weiss den Händler nicht mehr. Gleich bei den ersten Tests hab ich bereits beim auswerfen und einmal einen Fisch verloren, weil sich die Drähte aufgebogen hatten. Seitdem mach ich einen Bogen um die Bleie.

Einfach Schrott gekauft, oder kommt das öfters vor? Würde die Bleie gerne verwenden, aber ohne Tuning kommen die mir nimmer an den Haken.


----------



## Gone Fishing (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Viele haben die gleiche Erfahrung wie du gemacht.
Du kannst mal etwas weiter vorne schauen - 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318299&page=18 - oder noch weiter vorne.

Den meisten Händler ist es vollkommen egal, was sie für einen Müll verkaufen. Haltbare Chebus würden keinen Cent mehr kosten.
Man benötigt nur einen härteren Draht, möglicherweise auch härteres Blei.
Die Dinger von den meisten Händlern verziehen sich schon beim normalen Jiggen über Steingrund, wo der Köder sich immer mal kurz verklemmt.
Nach ein paar Würfen ist der Chebudraht dann, ohne einen Hänge gehabt zu haben, so verzogen, dass man ihn nicht mehr aus dem Blei heraus bekommt (nur noch mit Gewalt).
Für diesen Schrott ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.

Deinen Händler erfährst du aus der Kaufbestätigungsmail.
Viele dieser Händler haben von Angeln gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## Pinocio (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Bei den Bleiköpfen habe ich schon 2 verloren, weil sie aufgebogen sind. 
Mittlerweile nutze ich Tungsten und hatte noch keinen Verlust, die ersten hatte ich im Angelladen entdeckt, ich glaube Kelofishing war die Marke, habe mir aber auch welche bei Camo-Tackle bestellt, da im Laden nur eine kleine Auswahl an Gewichten gab. Mit diesen habe ich keine Probleme, die sind gut, wenn auch teuer.
Für die Bleigewichte habe ich mir jetzt selbst Drähte gebogen und zwar aus Sicherheitsnadeln in mittlerer Stärke, schätze 1mm, kann aber auch nachmessen. Das taugt bisher ganz gut.

Mach das mit den Chebus zwar noch nicht lange, aber dafür sehr intensiv derzeit. Die beste Erfahrung habe ich wie gesagt mit den Tungstengewichten von Camo und Kelofishing (nicht ganz sicher ob es die Marke war) gemacht.


----------



## Gone Fishing (29. August 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ob Blei oder Tungsten ist fast egal.
Das Problem kommt vom verwendeten Draht.


----------



## Raptor_3001 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benutze die Cheburashka schon länger und habe solche Erfahrungen nicht gemacht. Bei mir hat sich noch nie der Draht oder das Blei verbogen. Ich setze die in Gewichten von 3 Gr. bis 21 Gr. ein.

Ich nehme immer die Cheburashka der Firma SPRO, bisher immer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. #6

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Darket (1. September 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Die von Spro hab ich auch und keine Probleme. Nutze auch billige aus China, bislang ohne Beanstandung was das Aufbieten angeht. Da hätte ich bei den kleinsten (3,5g) allerdings das Problem, dass ich den Draht kaum raus und wieder reingekriegt habe.


----------



## jenz1984 (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen zu euren Erfahrungen mit dem Chebu Blei.

Ich habe mir nun ein paar solcher Bleie organisiert, da ich mir davon weniger Hänger und eventuell auch ein noch besseres Köderspiel erhoffe.

Ich angel momentan bevorzugt am Niederrhein,nachdem ich an meinem letzten  Angeltag dort meinen PB in Sachen Hänger mit anschliessendem Köderverlust auf 7 an einem einzigen Tag verschlechtern konnte, wollte ich nun etwas ändern.

Ich habe nun bevor ich das ganze zum Wasser mitnehme in meinem Testbecken erstmal einiges getestet. Das tue ich immer, denn ich habe so schon einige Fehler vermieden denk ich, denn es funktioniert nun mal nicht jeder Köder mit jeder Angeltechnik.

Ich würde das Chebu gern als Ersatz für meine Jigköpfe nehmen, jedoch laufen meine  liebsten Köder wie z.B Stintshads, Zander Pro überhaupt nicht schön damit.
Habe extra Chebu Haken von Kamatsu für solche Köder(gerade Wurmhaken) denn Offset halt ich bei solchen etwas dickbauchigeren für unmöglich.
Die Köder laufen fürchterlich, drehen sich um die eigene Achse, drehen teilweise auch das Blei umher, der Schwanzteller arbeitet teilweise garnicht und das ganze sieht einfach sehr unnatürlich aus...

gibt es da eine Lösung? Wie macht ihr das? Vielleicht mach ich mir auch zuviele Gedanken und die Fische stört es garnicht?
Hab auch schon Angler gesehen die fischen mit Action Shads an Kickback oder Dropshot Rig und fangen damit obwohl meine Testversuche damit ein ähnlich katastrophales Köderspiel zeigten.

Gibt es die Chebus irgendwo in Football- Form? Das könnte die Lösung sein, denn durch die Form könnte sich das Blei nicht so leicht um die eigene Achse drehen.

Übrigens laufen symetrische Köder wie Würmer und Creatures hervorragend. Hellgies werd ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen. No Action Shads sind auch noch ganz ok, kippen zwar auch etwas aber sieht noch gut aus.

Wie macht ihr das? Fischt jemand Stintshads oder ähnliches mit Chebu?


----------



## fischbär (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ich habe FSIs damit probiert. Sieht schlimm aus, fängt trotzdem. Es hängt davon ab, wie asymmetrisch die Öse und das Loch im Blei sind. Gibt es eine bestimmte Asymmetrie, hilft es oft das Blei zu drehen und alles läuft gut.
Ist Blei und Öse symmetrisch, hast du die falschen Chebus gekauft [emoji14]
Fette Shads kannst Du mit einem  Messer für Offsets schlitzen.
Aber Zander Pro? Das ist aber echt ein glorifizierte Kopyto... Probier mal die Keitech Easyshiner. Mmn das absolute Optimum für Zander und Barsch und geht an jedem Rig.


----------



## jenz1984 (23. Oktober 2017)

Was bedeutet FSI? Ist das die Abkürzung für den Fat Swing Impact von Keitech?
Habe ähnliche Shads von anderen Herstellern, laufen auch nicht am Chebu.

Ganz symmetrisch sind die Ösen im Blei nicht, aber ich denk es liegt schon am Schwepunkt. Beim normalen Jig hat der Haken einen 90 Grad Winkel, das Bleigewicht hängt also komplett unter dem Einhänger. Beim Chebu ist die Klammer ja gerade und beim anheben wird die Bleikugel erstmal herumgerissen, der Schwerpunkt liegt ziemlich zentral und lässt Action oder Low-Action Shads nicht richtig laufen. Das ist meine Theorie...eine 90Grad abgewinkelte Klammer würde das bestimmt verbessern, ließe sich so aber nicht montieren...
Denke ich werd mir da im Winter mal was selber gießen mit irgend einem Einhänger anstatt Klammer. Vielleicht so einen Spiral Einhänger wo man den Haken einfach drauf drehen kann...

Den Easy Shiner wollt ich eh schon länger mal versuchen, werd ich bald mal tun, fischen ja viele damit.
Der Zander Pro ist aber schon anders als ei Kopyto find ich. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall super auf Zander


----------



## fischbär (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Ja FSI ist Fat shad impact. An sich einer der besten Köder überhaupt. Die Probleme mit dem Lauf lassen sich wirklich teilweise durch Drehen von Blei und Klammer lösen! Das schmale Ende der klammer muß Richtung Vorfach zeigen, das bauchige Richtung Köder. Der flache Teil am diesem Ende muß nach unten, der kleine Drahtbogen nach oben. Das macht viel aus!

So hier:

https://shadland.de/media/image/product/19586/md/lucky-john-cheburashka-jig-flexkopf-blei~4.jpg


Größter Nachteil Easy Shiner: Haltbarkeit 4-


----------



## Promachos (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo!

Ohne der große Experte zu sein, würde ich dir dennoch zu Offset-Haken raten. Sie wirken wie ein Kiel, stabilisieren so den Lauf des Köders und verhindern ein Rotieren des Gufis um die eigene Achse.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## angelschorsch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Das Thema hat mich gepackt.Ich fische oft mit Krebsimitationen.
Ich habe mir zu Testzwecken bei www.art-fishing.com einige Cheburashka  bestellt.Die Teile sehen sehr wertig aus,und werden selbst produziert.Auch die Klammer macht einen guten
Eindruck!!Sehr guter Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer


----------



## Inni (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi,

ich finde die Chebu-Technik eigentlich absolut klasse. Konnte damit auch schon punkten.
Leider hatte sich, trotz homöopathischen Drills, bei einem 77er Hecht der Draht aufgebogen. Zum Glück ist er erst im Kescher vom Haken gefallen.

Ich habe den Draht mal nach gemessen: 0.5mm und sehr weich.

Habt ihr eine Alternative? Vielleicht Edelstahldraht in 0.7/0.8mm? Was wird denn so zum Wobblerbau für die Achsen verwendet, oder für die Stange mit den Drillingen, welche unten an einem Schwimmbait hängt?


----------



## Nachtportier (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hi,

mal eine Frage: fischt jemand den 4,5er Shaker am Chebu? Falla ja, welche Haken verwendet ihr dafür? Offset gehen wegen der Form des Shakers wohls schwer|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## shafty262 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde die Chebu-Technik eigentlich absolut klasse. Konnte damit auch schon punkten.
> Leider hatte sich, trotz homöopathischen Drills, bei einem 77er Hecht der Draht aufgebogen. Zum Glück ist er erst im Kescher vom Haken gefallen.
> ...


Der Draht ist viel zu dünn und viel zu weit im Chebu wenn man die Snapseite beschaut. Das kann nur aufbiegen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Also original sieht der draht auch normal aus. In dem Falle ist er nur komplett durch gezogen, daher sieht das mit dem Snap so komisch aus.
Wegen der Dicke gebe ich Dir Recht. Daher ja die Frage, aus welchen Material die sind, die funktionieren, bzw aus was man sich die Drähte nach biegen könnte. So was vielleicht?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahldra...hash=item2ca559dcf9:m:mUFllGA4gxlYDUi-MY3eHEA


----------



## fischbär (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Jepp. Der steckt viel zu tief.
Härteren Draht kaufen ist schwierig, da man nie weiß was man bekommt. Entscheidend ist die Wärmebehandlung, über die nie was steht...


----------



## shafty262 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Inni schrieb:


> Also original sieht der draht auch normal aus. In dem Falle ist er nur komplett durch gezogen, daher sieht das mit dem Snap so komisch aus.
> Wegen der Dicke gebe ich Dir Recht. Daher ja die Frage, aus welchen Material die sind, die funktionieren, bzw aus was man sich die Drähte nach biegen könnte. So was vielleicht?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahldra...hash=item2ca559dcf9:m:mUFllGA4gxlYDUi-MY3eHEA


Ich bestell die teile fertig bei Michael Gerold. Er vertreibt auch den Draht einzelnd in 5mtr. Längen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich hab jetzt die letzten Wochen auch recht intensiv die Chebus getestet. Gerade an der Steinpackung muss ich allerdings die Erwartungen etwas dämpfen. Auch Chebus verkeilen sich in den Steinen und mit Pech sind auch diese Hänger dann unlösbar.

 Denke mit Offset Haken und Chebu fischt es sich in Holz, Krautfeldern usw. entspannter. Aber an der Packung ist das auch keine Wunderwaffe. Gefühlt gibt es etwas weniger Hänger. Legt man es drauf an, bleibt auch der Chebu hängen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (6. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



Inni schrieb:


> Also original sieht der draht auch normal aus. In dem Falle ist er nur komplett durch gezogen, daher sieht das mit dem Snap so komisch aus.
> Wegen der Dicke gebe ich Dir Recht. Daher ja die Frage, aus welchen Material die sind, die funktionieren, bzw aus was man sich die Drähte nach biegen könnte. So was vielleicht?



Draht in 0,8mm müsste gut passen für Chebus. Aber lass die Finger von dem Draht im Link. Hab ich mir auch mal bestellt. Viel zu weich. Taugt höchstens als Blumendraht aber nicht zum Wobblerbau oder für Chebus.
Ich verwende unter anderem den V2A Draht von Bleigussformen.
Oder den hier:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Federstahldraht-0-12-bis-1-25mm-Dicke-5m-pro-Stuckzahl-Rostfreier-Draht-/252908841014?var=&hash=item3ae28aa836


----------



## jenz1984 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Genau so habe ich sie auch immer montiert, die meisten Köder laufen trotzdem nicht (alles was irgendwie einen Schaufelschwanz hat), bis auf komplett symmetrische Gummis. Ich bin mir echt sicher das es daran liegt dass die Klammer gerade ist....

Ich brauche mir garnicht die Mühe machen einen verbesserten Chebu-Jig selber zu gießen, denn genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe gibt es schon....ich fand es heute zufällig bei meinem Tackle Dealer: nennt sich "Fastach Weights" und ist von Mustad. 
Im Prinzip sind die Dinger wie normale Jigheads, nur da wo eigentlich der Haken ist befindet sich ein Spezialeinhänger,wo man den Köder genau wie bei den Chebus samt Haken schnell wechseln kann.
Und es gibt diese Weights in Football Form, was mir auch sehr gut gefällt, denn diese Bleikopfform sorgt ja bekanntlich auch für einen stabileren Lauf von Gummifischen.

Finde die Fastachs  sehr vielversprechend denn meiner Meinung nach eliminieren sie jegliche Schwachpunkte die ich bei den Chebus finden konnte - zumindest theoretisch, denn testen konnte ich sie noch nicht weil mein Dealer diese nur in 3/8 OZ da hatte. Da ich zu 90% den Rhein befische, wären mir 1/2 OZ oder 1 OZ lieber.
Werde mir die passenden bestellen


----------



## Promachos (11. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@ Jenz

Kannst du bitte mal ein Photo von den Dingern einstellen? Danke!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Hab nur die von Mustard gefunden:

https://www.hookedonline.com.au/mustad-ultrapoint-fastach-worm-weight


----------



## Inni (12. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Jenz,

warum verändert diese Form den Lauf? 

https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Mustad-Fastach-Football-Weight-21g--8819.html
Da gibts die auch als Football, allerdings finde ich den Preis ja schon wieder *frech* ....


----------



## Inni (12. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

Oder so was, zum homöopathischen Preis:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Cannelle-Rundblei-mit-Agraffe


----------



## Inni (13. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*



schuahcremesepp schrieb:


> Draht in 0,8mm müsste gut passen für Chebus. Aber lass die Finger von dem Draht im Link. Hab ich mir auch mal bestellt. Viel zu weich. Taugt höchstens als Blumendraht aber nicht zum Wobblerbau oder für Chebus.
> Ich verwende unter anderem den V2A Draht von Bleigussformen.
> Oder den hier:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Federstahldraht-0-12-bis-1-25mm-Dicke-5m-pro-Stuckzahl-Rostfreier-Draht-/252908841014?var=&hash=item3ae28aa836




Danke für den Tip. #6
Habe mir den Edelstahlfederdraht in 0.7mm in der Bucht bestellt. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Links das Original, rechts gebogen mit Hand und Rundzange. Da liegen Welten in der Festigkeit:


----------



## jenz1984 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Cheburashka und die Hänger...*

@Promachos: klick mal den Link den Inni gepostet hat (den vom Angelcenter-Soest), das sind genau die die ich meine. 

@Fr33: das sind die worm weights, ist das selbe Prinzip nur andere Form. Es gibt die halt noch in der Footballform und auch noch in der normalen Rundkopf Form. Sind im deutschsprachigen web leider schwer zu finden und noch schwerer zu bestellen. Scheinen in Übersee bekannter zu sein...

@Inni: meinst du was die Footballform am Lauf verändert? Sie verändert nichts sondern stabilisiert den Lauf. Gummifische am Rundkopf kippen z.B um wenn sie den Grund erreicht haben und man sie nicht direkt wieder anjiggt. Am Footballjig nicht....
Auch einfach eingeleiert läuft der Köder stabiler( ich rede  hier jetzt von normalen starren Jigköpfen) ist aber ja garnicht immer gewünscht...stark flankende Köder mach ich lieber an Rundkopf oder Fischkopf.

Es ging mir jetzt ja nur darum wie oben schon erwähnt, eine Alternative zu den Chebu-Bleien zu finden, an der die Köder ein freies Spiel wie an den Chebus haben aber wo man möglichst alle Köder ranhängen kann.
Wie schon beschrieben laufen am Chebu nur wenige Köder so wie sie sollen... vielleicht fangen sie trotzdem, wer weiss, aber teilweise arbeitet der Schaufelschwanz einiger Gummifische nicht oder sie drehen sich um die eigene Achse am Chebu und dann hab ich da echt kein Vertrauen zu.

Da ich die Fastachs in meiner bevorzugten Gewichtsklasse noch nicht auftreiben konnte, habe ich aus einem alten Football Jig soetwas zu Testzwecken im Wasserbecken mal provisorisch zusammen geklebt...und natürlich mit verschiedenen Gummis getestet. Lief super. Ich werde das am we nochmal etwas besser zusammen basteln und mir denk ich diese Fastachs dann bestellen und die Chebus in die Tonne...bin jetzt schon sehr überzeugt davon dass die Dinger viel besser als Chebus sind.


----------



## Nachtportier (30. September 2019)

Ich weiß, dass dieser threat schon etwas älter ist. Nur interessiert mich nun, wie die Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Reduktion der Hänger, nach längerer Zeit der Anwendung sind. Ich fische mit "normalen" runden Jigköpfen und verliere an jedem Angelausritt locker fünf bis sechs davon. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin.  Jedoch geht mir das echt zu sehr ins Geld. Eine hängerfreundlichere Methode wäre schon klasse. Klar, ich könnte es einfach testen, aber bevor ich mir die nötigen Tackle zulege (Köpfe habe ich noch so einige) und möglicherweise unnütz Geld ausgebe, frage ich euch einfach mal. 

Oder gibt es bereits andere und bessere Alternativen? Wie verändert sich das Hängerverhältnis bei einem schweren Neko-Rig z. B.?

Ich mag das Angeln hier an der Unterweser, aber diese vielen Abrisse zwingen mich langsam eventuell andere Gewässer zu suchen, an denen es ruhiger zugeht.


----------



## StahljigErich (31. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber das Ding bringst wirklich und wo ich die Tage vorher mit konventionellen Jigs außer Abrissen gar nichts hatte, waren es gestern vier schöne Zander binnen 45 Minuten. Das ist der Stand der Dinge. Für irgendwelche statistischen Erhebungen vielleicht noch etwas früh, oder!?
> 
> Heute Abend gehts wieder los.


Hallo Andal,
habe dein Thema mit Interesse gelesen und nach obiger Ankündigung nach den Ergebnissen der weiteren Angeltouren im Thread gesucht, wurde dann aber nicht fündig. Oder habe ich bei Durchsicht der 13 Seiten einfach etwas überlesen?

Wie ist der heutige Stand?
Reicht es für statistische Erhebungen, um zu sagen, dass man beim Zanderangeln im Fluss mit Chebus mit Offset-Montage bei gleicher Bisshäufigkeit bzw. -verwertung wesentlich weniger Hänger hat, als mit normalen Jigs?

Grüße aus Österreich,
Erich


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Hallo Erich,

ich habe die Buchhalterei bei Seite gelegt, als sich herausstellte, dass ich am Rhein mit den Chebus deutlich billiger und besser fange. Ich bin, für mich jetzt quasi bei Phase 2, wo ich hinter die Chebus ein sehr kurzes, maximal 10 cm langes Vorfach gebe und das mit Naturködern am Einzelhaken versehe. Damit wird dann "halbräuberisch" gefischt. D.h. die ganze Montage mal auch liegen gelassen. 

So ist das dann auch für Cypriniden interessant und es erweitert das Spektrum - durchaus auch wieder erfolgreich. Das ist jetzt nicht sooo innovativ, aber unter dem Strich preiswerter, als Bullet Weights aus Wolfram, oder Messing. In steinigen Flüssen, wie eben dem Mittelrhein ein nicht unerhebliches Argument. 

Was aber auffiel, ist die Wichtigkeit von Farben. Wenn der Eindruck dabei entsteht, dass der Wurm die Kugel verfolgt, nährt das den Futterneid und verbessert die Quote. Rot UV aktiv ist signifikant besser, als Blei natur!


----------



## StahljigErich (31. August 2020)

Danke für deine Infos.

Bezieht sich deine Beobachtung, dass du mit Chebu-Montagen wesentlich weniger Hänger als mit Jigs hast, hptsl. auf Chebu-Montagen mit Offsethaken oder auch auf solche, bei denen der Einzelhaken frei vom (Gummi-)Köder wegsteht wie bei einem Jig?

Ich frage deshalb, weil im ersten Fall könnte ich aufgrund von Tests, die ich mit Jigs in der Donau durchgeführt habe, eine Erklärung anbieten, warum Chebu-Montagen wesentlich weniger als Jigs hängen, im zweiten Fall eher nicht.


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Ich führe die geringere Hängerquote auf die bewegliche Verbindung zwischen Blei und Haken zurück. Dabei spielt es keine wesentliche Rolle, ob Offset- oder normale Einzelhaken. Wichtig dabei: Das große Ohr am Haken. Mit konventionellen Haken funktioniert es nicht so besonders, weil die gerne mal verkanten. Die paar restlichen Hänger sind dann wohl Klemmer, die man nie wirklich vermeiden kann. Aber gegenüber normalen Jigs ist es sicher an die 50% weniger geworden, dass ich abreissen muss.

Aber man muss klar sagen: Für die großen Stromfsiche ist Chebu nichts. Dicke Hechte und Waller geht man besser mit Blech, oder den üblichen Verdächtigen an. Das liegt dann aber an der Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Haken und an den üblicherweise verbauten relativ dünnen Drahtspangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich führe die geringere Hängerquote auf die bewegliche Verbindung zwischen Blei und Haken zurück.




Jupp. 
Der Chebu samt Anhang "schlängelt" sich besser durch hängerträchtiges Gebiet als ein Jig mit starrem Haken.


----------



## StahljigErich (2. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es keine wesentliche Rolle, ob Offset- oder normale Einzelhaken.


Erstaunlich. Bei meinen Angelbedingungen in der Donau (felsiger Untergrund, Steinpackungen, Felsen tw. mit Pfanzen-und Muschelüberzug) ist das eindeutig anders. Da hängen Montagen mit freiem Einzelhaken wesentlich öfter als solche mit Offsethaken und damit versteckter Hakenspitze.

Und ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei normalen Jigs weit überwiegend (über 75%) der Haken und nicht der Jigkopf den Hänger verursacht, was man vielleicht so nicht vermuten würde.
Feststellen konnte ich das, weil ich mir ein Stahl-Jigsystem überlegt habe, bei dem für Jigkopf und Haken getrennt Sollbruchstellen eingebaut sind. Ich bin ähnlich wie du immer auf der Suche nach Montage-Optimierungen, um Materialverluste zu minimieren.

So sieht meine Montage aus: (Details dazu siehe mein Stahljigs-Forumthema oder Google 'Stahl-Jigsystem')




Bei diesem System reisst (mit etwas Glück) bei Hängern jeweils nur der Teil ab, der wirklich hängt. Meist bleiben so der Gummiköder und der Rest der Montage erhalten. Das spart Material - und damit auch Geld und Müll. Und erhöht zudem die effektive Angelzeit am Wasser.
Ich mache damit seit bereits 3 Jahren die Erfahrung, dass weit überwiegend der Haken und nicht der Jigkopf hängt.

Meine mögliche Erklärung:
Wenn der Jigköder über eine Felskante gezogen wird, dreht sich der Jig so, dass die Hakenspitze (etwas) nach unten zeigt und somit im Bewuchs des Felsen fassen kann. Bei Offset-Montagen passieren kaum Haken-Hänger, weil ja die Hakenspitze versteckt ist. Es bleiben die Kopf-Hänger, die aber weniger als 25% ausmachen.

Aber wenn bei deinen Bedingungen zwischen Offset und freier Hakenspitze kein wesentlicher Unterschied ist, erklärt das natürlich nicht, warum du mit Chebu-Montagen viel weniger Hänger hast. Die bewegliche Verbindung zwischen Kopf und Haken verringert auch bei mir etwas die Hängerhäufigkeit, aber viel mehr Effekt hat eine versteckte Hakenspitze.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2020)

Wie ich schon schrieb, ich kann nicht erklären, warum es weniger Hänger gibt. Es sind weniger und da spricht die Sache für sich. Vielleicht fische ich sie auch unbewußt anders. Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2020)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> So sieht meine Montage aus: (Details dazu siehe mein Stahljigs-Forumthema oder Google 'Stahl-Jigsystem')




Verkaufst du die Systeme auch?


----------



## StahljigErich (3. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verkaufst du die Systeme auch?


Nein, ich fertige alle meine vorgeschlagenen Stahlkopf-Montagearten nur für den Eigenbedarf an. Interessierten Anglern stelle ich aber natürlich gerne (gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten) ein paar Muster zur Verfügung. Für interessierte Eigenbauer habe ich Bauanleitungen veröffentlicht.

Aber ich würde mich natürlich sehr für die Umwelt freuen, wenn sich ein Hersteller finden würde, der für Jigköpfe und Systeme statt des giftigen Bleis oder dem ökologisch auch nicht umstrittenen und viel zu teurem Tungsten, einfachen ungiftigen und billigen Stahl verwenden würde. Stahl funktioniert in vielen Situationen auch! Mehr als 100 damit gefangene Zander können nicht nur Zufall sein...


----------



## Andal (3. September 2020)

Das wichtigste ist, dass das Rad der Entwicklung nicht anhält. Den Stein der Weisen findet, zum Glück, eh keiner. Die Chebus waren im Osten längst schon ein "alter Hut", als ich sie für mich entdeckte. Und so wird es auch mit anderen Montagen und Zusammenstellungen passieren. Man darf nur ja nicht selber engstirnig werden!


----------

